# Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2008)

Hab grad ma die Kauflandwerbung durchgeblättert, und folgendes gelesen. 

http://www.kaufland.de/Site/Unterne...hhaltige_Fischerei/01_Fisch_bei_KL/02_Aal.htm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Find ich gut von Kaufland.


----------



## frogile (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Starke Leistung.. find ich echt richti gut.

Wäre auch dafür, dass man den auch in offenen Gewässern nur begrenzt beangeln darf.
Und vor allem den Franzosen den Glasaalfang verbieten bzw allgemein


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

wer weiss welchen hintergrund die geschichte hat aber schlecht ist es nicht


----------



## angler-jan (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Find ich gut.  
Bin auch der Meinung das man in offenen Gewässern den Fang bedingt begrenzen sollte.


----------



## Gizi (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Das doch mal ne ansage von Kaufland.
Ich funds gut.


----------



## Mecki (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Das kann ich Euch sagen. Der Aal ist unter Artenschutz gestellt worden. Zu lesen unter www.wisia de EG Verordnung 338/97

Gruß Mechi


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Dann dürften ihn die anderen Läden doch auch nicht mehr verkaufen


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Mecki schrieb:


> Das kann ich Euch sagen. Der Aal ist unter Artenschutz gestellt worden. Zu lesen unter www.wisia de EG Verordnung 338/97
> 
> Gruß Mechi


 


Also diese Info finde Ich auf dem Link aber nicht. Kannste dat mal richtig verlinken, dat wäre mir nämlich echt neu...#c


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Eine Kaufhaus-Kette macht den Anfang und bringt die
Anderen zum Nachdenken. Das finde ich begrüßenswert!

Frohe Weihnachten

Volker


----------



## locotus (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ich finde das ebenfalls gut. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass andere Ketten dem Beispiel folgen, denn wenn nicht, bleibt diese Aktion ohne Wirkung.


----------



## donlotis (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Absolut zu befürworten, fehlt nun nur noch der Dorsch und Tunfisch! :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## LUKA$ (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Das nenne ich mal ein zeichen, echt gute Aktion hoffe nur das andere Supermarktketten sich anschließen


----------



## Angelmati (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Die idee find ich auch klasse nur was mich besonders aufgeregt hat ist die grüne seite gen ende in dem aktuellem prospekt bzw. werbung XD


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Vielleicht ist der Aal auch nicht mehr sooo Gewinnbringend.

Die Kosten sind im Einkauf gestiegen und die Kunden, wollen auch nicht alzu viel bezahlen. 

Wenn die Sache wegen dem Schutz des Aales geschehen ist, dann ist es eine Gute Sache. #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



locotus schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass andere Ketten dem Beispiel folgen, denn wenn nicht, bleibt diese Aktion ohne Wirkung.


 

Warten wir es ab


----------



## Striker1982 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Find ich gut.
> Bin auch der Meinung das man in offenen Gewässern den Fang bedingt begrenzen sollte.



UNd was soll das gross bringen deiner meinung nach?


----------



## Esoxfreund (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Find ich auch ne super Sache, nun müssen wir nur noch die chinesen und franzosen überreden keine Glassaale zu essen.

:m Kaufland das ist nen guter Anfang


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

...sicherlich ein guter Schritt....

Allerdings - wie Exosfreund schon erwähnte, es wird sich nichts ändern so lange die Glasaale vertilgt werden...die Franzosen sind evtl. noch über die EU zu beeinflussen. Den Japanern und Chinesen wird es egal sein - wie man immer wieder bei anderen Makaberen "Delikatessen" aus dem Land sehen kann...


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Da wirst Du wohl recht haben, aber freuen wa uns doch das überhaupt jemand reagiert...ob es nun hilft oder nich...werden wa ja sehen... Ich find´s Klasse


----------



## Ollek (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Volker Lamprecht schrieb:


> Eine Kaufhaus-Kette macht den Anfang und bringt die
> Anderen zum Nachdenken. Das finde ich begrüßenswert!
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten
> ...



|bigeyes komme eben grade ausm Aldi wieder und hab mich gefragt wo die die ganzen Aale herhaben. 

Sonnst lagen da so immer um die 5-8 Aale und seit ein paar Tagen um die 20-30 mit der Aufschrift aus "Aquakultur" 

Aha dann dämmerts doch ...


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Da wirst Du wohl recht haben, aber freuen wa uns doch das überhaupt jemand reagiert...ob es nun hilft oder nich...werden wa ja sehen... Ich find´s Klasse


 
ja, gut finde ich es auch! Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen das eben das Hauptproblem der Glassaalkonsum der besagten Länder ist unter der dann alle anderen Leiden müssen.

...so auch wir Angler, in Schweden z.B. wurde der Aalfang für private Angler Ende 2006 verboten...


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ja klar, wir können ja beide losrennen und den Leuten in den besagten Ländern die Glassaale aus der Hand hauen.... 

Nee mal im Ernst, Ich freu mich das in DE endlich mal ne Lebensmittelkette nen Ausrufezeichen setzt ! Da kommt man fast schon in Versuchung ne DankesMail an Kaufland zu senden


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Toxic guck mal hier: http://www.wisia.de/FsetWisia1.de.html

Leider hab ich noch nichts genaues zum _*EG-Verordnung 318/2008 [EG] Anhang: B *_gefunden_*.*_ Der würde mich interessieren. 

Wenn die Verordnung vorsieht den Aal unter Artenschutz zu stellen, würde es heißen dass der Aal ab dem 13.März 2009 geschützt ist.


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ja mit dem unterschied das Aale im Kaufhaus Farmaale sind und kein Wildfang,so wie fast 80% der Aale Europaweit,alles Zuchtfische in Läden.
Also bringt es rein gar nix ausser der Ruf wird verbessert.
lg

Ps:Ab dem 1.01.2009 ist es in Holland fast überall verboten aale zu töten siehe auch Holland Thread=Fangen ja mitnehmen nein!


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

sollten sich noch mehr sich dieser Politik anschließen ! #6


----------



## Janbr (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ gründler

Ich will dir ungern widersprechen, aber der Aal lässt sich nicht züchten. Aale aus Aquakultur sind Wildfänge, die in Aquakultur gemästet, also aufgezogen werden, dadurch sinken die Ausfallraten und das Endgewicht ist höher.

@ Chrizzi

Eigentlich sind unter den Fischen dort nur:
_Acipenser sturio _Baltischer StörA
_Coregonus oxyrhinchus _Nordseeschnäpel
_Gymnocephalus baloni _Donau-Kaulbarsch

verzeichnet.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Also mehr bei Kaufland einkaufen,denn das sorgt dafür das andere Ketten nachziehen.


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Weiß ich,aber was bringt es wenn sie gemästet werden?
Es steigen weniger auf weil ja für mast gefangen wird,also ein Kreis ohne Ende,sach doch nur der Ruf steigt.
Dann muß das Aale fangen komplett verboten werden für alle Schichten und das wird nie der fall sein.

Im übrigen sind forscher dabei künstliche Wehen beim Aal einzuleiten,so das sie Abstreifbar sind.Das Problem ist der Wasserdruck den die Larven brauchen,man kann nicht so ein Verhältniß schaffen wie im Meer,daher sterben die Larven kurz danach ab,der rest ist schon machbar.Kam auf Arte vor paar Wochen Züchter aus ITA und Frankreich sind seit langen daran dies umzusetzen,nur das mit dem Druck kriegen sie nicht hin.
lg


----------



## Janbr (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Nochmal @ Chrizzi:

Es gibt ein Papier der EU [FONT=EUAlbertina_Bold]
*VERORDNUNG (EG) Nr. 1100/2007 DES RATES*
*vom 18. September 2007*
*mit Maßnahmen zur Wiederauffüllung des Bestands des Europäischen Aals*

Hier wird wohl die Notwendigkeit von verschiedenen Schutzmassnahmen festgestellt. Aber es steht letztendlich mal wieder nicht konkretes drin. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2007:248:0017:0023:DE:PDF

Gruss

Jan​[/FONT]


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ gründler
> 
> Ich will dir ungern widersprechen, aber der Aal lässt sich nicht züchten. Aale aus Aquakultur sind Wildfänge, die in Aquakultur gemästet, also aufgezogen werden, dadurch sinken die Ausfallraten und das Endgewicht ist höher.


 
...ja, genau so ist es - jeder Aal ist somit ein Wildfang! 


Im Jahr 2006 lag der Preis für ein Kg Glasaal höher als der damalige kg-Preis für Gold, das Kg Glassaal kostete dseinerzeit ~900€, vorrangetrieben wurden diese Preise hauptsächlich durch China da die Nachfrage dort extrem gestiegen war...

Ich befürchte ähnlich wie gründler - es könnte Rufpoliererei sein...da sich das Geschäft mit dem Aal aufgrund der hohen Einkaufspreise nicht mehr lohnt...


----------



## Alex.k (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Echt gute Aktion von Kaufland, bei uns in der Stadt gibt es drei Läden. Muss ich gleich mal kontrollieren.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Echt gute Aktion von Kaufland, bei uns in der Stadt gibt es drei Läden. Muss ich gleich mal kontrollieren.


 

Dabei nicht vergessen , das Kaufland noch seine derzeitigen Bestände im Regal zu liegen hat...


----------



## Janbr (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



> Ja mit dem unterschied das Aale im Kaufhaus Farmaale sind und kein Wildfang,so wie fast 80% der Aale Europaweit,alles Zuchtfische in Läden.


 


> Weiß ich,aber was bringt es wenn sie gemästet werden?
> Es steigen weniger auf weil ja für mast gefangen wird,also ein Kreis ohne Ende,sach doch nur der Ruf steigt.


 
@ Gründler

Irgendwie widersprichst du dir, oder?

Einigen wir uns drauf, man kann Aale noch nicht nachzüchten und deshalb sind alle Aale (Wortspiel) Wildfänge.

Gruss

Jan

P.S.: In einer Allee sassen mehrere Angler welche alle Aale mit einer Ahle töteten....|bigeyes


----------



## Alex.k (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Natürlich jetzt die Frage, ob die Fischtheken in Kaufland direkt zu Kaufland gehöhren oder ob es Einzelunternehmen sind, die sich bei Kaufland eingenistet haben.
Der Bestand kann nur so gesichert werden, wenn keine Nachfrage mehr besteht.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ohaa, gute Frage, denke mal das es Fremdunternehmer sind....da es bei mir im Umkreis 4 x Kaufland gibt und nur einer davon mit dieser Frischetheke....Nehme mal an das der Geschäftsführer selbst entscheiden darf ob er den freien Platz vermietet/verpachtet oder ebend nicht ... aber genau kann Ich das nich sagen


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Damit meine ich hier als erwachsener gefangen.
Also Aale werden als Baby abgefangen,dann in Mast nach 6 Monaten ca 1kg(ist so bei meinen BF wo ich ab und zu helfe kommen 2 mal dier Woche die Lkws aus NL ITA etc)nach ca 6-9Monate haben sie 1kg hab oft genug mit fahrern geredet.Gefüttert werden sie mit Mückenlarven und Eiweißhaltiger Nahrung.
Dadurch können weniger Aale selbst wandern weil ja weg gefangen als Baby.
Sind alles Wildfänge richtig.
Am Ende nur Ruf besserung! 
lg


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Chrizzi
> 
> Eigentlich sind unter den Fischen dort nur:
> _Acipenser sturio _Baltischer StörA
> ...



Das hatte ich auch gefunden, nur wenn ab März '09 noch der Aal hinzukommt?!?! das steht ja in dem WISA (?) Link den ich hier gefunden hatte. 

Wäre gut wenn hier einer mehr Ahnung von Paragraphen hat, ich hab's nicht. Ich bin auch zu blöd auf dem Gebiet gescheit was zu suchen.


----------



## kaipiranja (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Natürlich jetzt die Frage, ob die Fischtheken in Kaufland direkt zu Kaufland gehöhren oder ob es Einzelunternehmen sind, die sich bei Kaufland eingenistet haben.
> Der Bestand kann nur so gesichert werden, wenn keine Nachfrage mehr besteht.


 
...hm verstehe ich nicht, was macht es für einen unterschied!? Bei Kaufland gibt es keinen Aal mehr egal vom wem es da angeboten wurde - das betrifft hier in Deutschland schonmal um die 700Läden. Kaufland gehört zur Schwarz-Unternehmensgruppe zu der auch Lidl gehört (die auch ab und an Aal hatten!?) ich denke schon das es ein Zeichen setzen kann....


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Hinzu kommt wenn wir ein Zeichen setzen wollen,dann müssen alle Wasserkraftturbinen und Wehre etc.weg weil das ist der größte feind des Aales.100 Turbinen und 100 Wehre überwinden begradigung etc.Weil was nützt der tollste Schutz wenn er nur hindernisse hat.
lg


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



gründler schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt wenn wir ein Zeichen setzen wollen,dann müssen alle Wasserkraftturbinen und Wehre etc.weg weil das ist der größte feind des Aales.100 Turbinen und 100 Wehre überwinden begradigung etc.Weil was nützt der tollste Schutz wenn er nur hindernisse hat.
> lg


 

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## gründler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> auch in farmen aufgezogene aale stammen aus dem wildbestand, wurden quasi nur als babys abgefischt und schnell für den verkauf fett gemästet.
> 
> Aber warum musst Du eigentlich immer alles so negativ/schwarz sehen?!
> 
> ...


 
Jo und die Japaner und Chinesen freuen sich nen loch,weil für sie mehr Ware da ist weil wo anders ja nicht verkauft wird.
Helfen tut es erst wenn der komplette Aalfang verboten wird Europaweit,und dann alle Wasserwege durchlässig gemacht werden.Aber ansonsten hilft es nur dem Ruf des Aales.
Da aber niemand der von Aal lebt darauf verzichten will,werden sich wieder andere lücken öffnen um an Aal zu kommen.Das geht jetzt schon Jahre so und wird sich auch nicht ändern leider.Weil der ferne osten verzichtet nicht darauf,dann schicken sie wieder eigene fangflotten auf Aalfang wenn es keine auf dem Weltmarkt gibt.Was nützt es da wenn wir schützen und andere ernten.
lg


----------



## Bushmaster3k (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo und die Japaner und Chinesen freuen sich nen loch,weil für sie mehr Ware da ist weil wo anders ja nicht verkauft wird.
> lg




genau so wird das kommen :v


----------



## Ollek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Gründler

Jo ich sag ja bei Aldi liegt jetzt komischerweise mehr Aal in den Regalen als noch vor ein paar Tagen. (zumindest bei uns)

|bigeyes Habe mich auch gefragt als ich das gesehn habe obs dem Aal wieder "besser" geht nach dem Haufen der da lag.

Und gestern lese ich das vom Kaufland und schon war alles |licht

Seht euch mal in den Aldis und Pennis um ob da jetzt mehr Schlängler liegen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Morgen Gemeinde....


hab grad wat gefunden....:vik:

Nicht nur Kaufland setzt da Zeichen ... neeee besser kann dat angeblich NORMA #6 ....

http://www.presseportal.de/pm/62097/1321839/norma/rss



EDIT:   http://norma-online.de/_de_/_transparente-fischerei_/_mehr-informationen_


Wobei nix drüber zu finden ist, ob die noch Aal verkaufen oder nich...Naja wenn von euch jemand heute da einkaufen geht...kann ja mal die Augen kreisen lassen


----------



## kaipiranja (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Gründler
> 
> Jo ich sag ja bei Aldi liegt jetzt komischerweise mehr Aal in den Regalen als noch vor ein paar Tagen. (zumindest bei uns)
> 
> ...


 

...zu Weihnachten ganz normal - wird in dieser Zeit gerne gegessen. Bei einer Aalzuchtstation bei mir gleich um die Ecke ist auch Hochkonjunktur!


----------



## Ollek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...zu Weihnachten ganz normal - wird in dieser Zeit gerne gegessen. Bei einer Aalzuchtstation bei mir gleich um die Ecke ist auch Hochkonjunktur!



Aalzuchtstation?  :vik:  Es funktioniert also.


Ja gut kann natürlich auch sein das es mit weihnachten zusammenhängt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ich find solche Werbegags klasse. Da hat man genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mit genau der richtigen Maßnahme was richtig Gutes für´s Image getan. Und natürlich hilft´s dem Aal. Respekt vor der Marketingabteilung von Kaufland #6

Nun gut, man hätte das auch für Zuchtlachs entscheiden können. Nicht um den Lachs zu schützen, sondern die Faune und Flora unterhalb der Zuchtgehege. Man könnte auch auf Shrimps aus den Zuchten verzichten, die in Indonesien riesige Mangrovenwälder zum Absterben bringen. Obst aus Spanien wär auch nicht verkehrt. Immerhin wird dort das bisschen Wasser für Treibhäuser und Plantagen verschwendet, während der Rest langsam verödet. Fleisch- und Geflügelprodukte bei deren Produktion Fischmehl verwendet wird, wären auch ein gutes Thema. Weiß nicht mehr, wieviel Kilo Fischmehl aufgebracht werden müssen um ein Kg Fleisch oder 10 Eier zu produzieren. Oder Nein, wie wär´s mit Speiseöl aus dem Sortiment nehmen. Wenn das keiner mehr kauft fallen riesige Monokulturen an die Natur zurück. 
Ach ja, ein riesiges Potential für die Marketingmeute.

Und ich ? Na, ich fall nicht auf so ´nen Marketingscheixx rein. Da knall ich heut abend lieber ´nen Kasten Krummbacher auf den Teakholztisch im Wohnzimmer und schütze so mit ein paar Kumpels den Regenwald. 

Dem Aal ist das egaal. Mir auch.


----------



## Ollek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ich ? Na, ich fall nicht auf so ´nen Marketingscheixx rein. Da knall ich heut abend lieber ´nen Kasten Krummbacher auf den Teakholztisch im Wohnzimmer und schütze so mit ein paar Kumpels den Regenwald.



:vik: Wann darf ich vorbeikommen? Bringe auch ne Wurst vom Ökoschwein mit.


----------



## gründler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aalzuchtstation? :vik: Es funktioniert also.
> 
> 
> Ja gut kann natürlich auch sein das es mit weihnachten zusammenhängt.


 
Funktioniert ja auch bloß die Larven sterben so kam das auf Arte.Das befruchten und Abstreifen geht wohl schon nur der rest nicht,Wasserdruck etc.
lg


----------



## kaipiranja (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aalzuchtstation? :vik: Es funktioniert also.
> 
> 
> Ja gut kann natürlich auch sein das es mit weihnachten zusammenhängt.


 
Nein!!! :q Ich muss mich korrigieren: Aal*auf*zuchtstation, da wird auch Glassaal eingekauft!


KAI


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Werbegag oder nicht-ist egal denn nur so kommen Problem ins Blickfeld der Öffentlichkeit.
Wenn man denen sonnst was von den Aalproblem erzählte kam immer die ungläubige Aussage:
"Wenn noch welche im Laden verkauft werden ist es doch nicht so schlimm,die Händler wissen doch was richtig ist."


----------



## magic feeder (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

absolut richtig......die machen den ersten schritt......


----------



## Janbr (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Ralle 24

Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich will mich da nicht drüber stellen, nur wo fängt man an? Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann sind die kleinen Schritte (z.B. Aal aus dem Portfolio zu nehmen) eh zwecklos. Also machen wir weiter wie bisher und laufen im Sprint auf den Abgrund zu.

Ich denke schon, dass es besser ist kleine Zeichen zu setzen als gar nichts zu tun. Es ist eben nicht nach uns die Sinflut. Ein schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt jeder sollte versuchen die Welt in seinem Rahmen ein Stück besser zu verlassen als er sie vorgefunden hat.

Ie gesagt versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ich hab langsam genug von der Einstellung ich kann nichts ändern so lange die Chinesen und Japaner Glasaale fressen. 

Ist das selbe Argument wie beim Dorsch. Warum sollen wir Angler uns beschränken wenn doch die bösen Fangpiraten aus dem Baltikum die Ostsee leer machen.

Warum sollte ich dann Lachse oder Äschen schonen. Verecken ja eh in der nächsten Turbine....

Ich kann dir sagen warum es meiner Meinung nach wichtig ist. Erstens können wir als Angler und Konsumenten Zeichen setzen und eben auch Druck auf die Wirtschaft ausüben, aber nur gemeinsam und zweitens, möchte ich meinen Söhnen ins Auge sehen können, wenn sie mich fragen warum es keinen Dorsch, Lachs, Aal oder Äschen mehr gibt.

Ich weiss du bist da anderer Meinung.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## MarioDD (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Jawoll:
Rettet den Wald- eßt Spechte!

Klar ists ein guten Zeichen-bringt aber gar nichts.
Solange die Franzosen den Glasaal wegfangen und die Japaner das Zeugs wegschlappern. Es muss ein generelles gewerbliches Fangverbot in ganz Europa auf den Tisch kommen - und das mit strengsten Kontrollen und Strafen. Alles andere ist Pillepalle


----------



## dirk-mann (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Moin

ich finde das auch eine gute aktion des handels weil irgendwo muß mit dem schutz der aale angefangen werden siehe auch holland wo ab 1.1.2009 die entnahme von aalen untersagt ist

gruß dirk


----------



## Janbr (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ MarioDD

Auch wenn es für die globalen Dorsch-/ Kabeljaubestände nix bringt, halte ich mich trotzdem ans Schonmass, auch wenn wir in der EU weltweit eine der wenigen Regionen sind, die sowas überhaupt haben.

Meiner Meinung nach, kann es keine Absolution für das eigene (Fehl-) Verhalten geben, nur weil andere Schlimmer sind.

Ich z.B. zünde auch keinen Müll oder Autoreifen im Garten an, auch wenn dies in China üblich ist. Ich lass meinen Müll auch nicht am Wasser liegen, auch wenn die kommerzielle Schifffahrt Ihren Müll noch zum grössten Teil über Bord gehen lässt. Auch wenn nach wie vor viele Schiffe ihr Altöl im Meer entsorgen, mache ich meinen Ölwechsel vom auto auch nicht hier bei mir am Gebirgsbach.

Global gesehen werden meine kleinen Schritte bestimmt keinerlei Auswirkung auf unser Klima oder unseren Planeten haben. Trotzdem halt ich mich dran. Warum eigentlich? |kopfkrat

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Jan

Ich versuche halt immer ein wenig tiefer in eine Sache hineinzuschauen.
Was Kaufland da macht ist ein Werbegag, nix anderes. Zugegebenermaßen ein offenbar wirkungsvoller, aber in seinem Nutzen nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es gedruckt ist. Glaub mir, Kaufland hat genau die Umsätze geprüft und errechnet, dass der Imagegewinn höher zu bewerten ist als der Umsatz mit Aalen. Ansonsten hätten die ganz brav die Pfoten still gehalten und weite verkauft. So, wie sie es ja mit vielen anderen Produkten auch tun.

Der Mensch ist jedoch geneigt solche Eskapaden ohne zu hinterfragen zu bejubeln. Alibiaktion nennt man das.

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Konzernstruktur von Kaufland aussieht, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn da noch andere Kaufhäuser drinhängen die weiter Aal verkaufen.

Ist aber auch wurscht.

Der Europäische Aal ist keineswegs in seinem Fortbestand gefährdet, wohl aber in seiner Eigenschaft als Wirtschaftsgut. Einzig die Tatsache, dass die gewerbliche Fischerei Ihre Felle schwimmen sieht, verdanken wir diesen Hype um den Aal. Die gewerbliche Fischerei aber wird eingestellt, wenn sich der kommerzielle Fang nicht mehr lohnt. Bei dem riesigen Verbreitungsgebiet dieser Art ist an ein globales Aussterben nicht zu denken. 

Doch unterstellen wir einfach, der Aal wäre tatsächlich von globaler Ausrottung bedroht und Kaufland hätte tatsächlich hehere Absichten. Auch dann haben solche Aktionen ( und z.B. auch ein Fangverbot für Angler ) nur Alibicharakter, die weder den Glasaalfang, noch den Bau oder den Bestand von Wasserkraftwerken beeinflussen. Dis sind aber die einzigen Punkte, an denen man wirklich greifbare Erfolge feiern könnte. 

Ich nenne sowas auch ablenken von den wirklichen Einflußgrößen, damit wir ( auch ich ) mit ruhigem Gewissen den Luxus unserer Gesellschaft genießen können. 
Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht wieder in einer Erdhöle leben und Milliarden Menschen möchten aus solcher oder ähnlich unwirtlicher Situation raus. 
Und da wird sich niemals was dran ändern.


----------



## Janbr (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@Ralle24

Ich geb dir teilweise recht. Natürlich wird bei solchen Aktionen vorher auch die wirtschaftliche Machbarkeit geprüft. Kaufland wird nicht seine Unternehmensziele aufs Spiel setzen um den Aal zu schützen. Noch dazu ist natürlich Kaufland als GmbH nur sich selbst verpflichtet. 

Ich kann auch nicht für Kaufland sprechen, da ich hier keinerlei Einblick habe. Ich kann aber, zumindest teilweise, für eines der grössten Nahrungsmittelunternehmen sprechen, und wir haben sehr wohl neben unseren unternehmerischen Zielen auch Ziele im Bereich Nachhaltigkeit und soziale Verträglichkeit. D.h. für uns wir verfolgen nicht um jeden Preis unsere unternehmerischen Ziele, wenn wir damit unseren anderen Policies verletzen würden die unter anderem nachhaltiges Wirtschaften & sozial verträgliche Wirtschaften beinhalten.

Natürlich ist es für Kaufland auch eine Werbeaktion, die auch (dank diese Trööts z.B.) ausgeschlachtet wird. Nur was hilft dem Aal weiter, eine Aktion wie diese um die Verbraucher auf Misstände aufmerksam zu machen oder einfaches Stillschweigen und die letzte wildfang Wachtel zum Weihnachtsessen?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Ralle24

sorry für die verspätete Antwort, aber ich muss ab und zu auch was Arbeiten.



> Der Europäische Aal ist keineswegs in seinem Fortbestand gefährdet, wohl aber in seiner Eigenschaft als Wirtschaftsgut. Einzig die Tatsache, dass die gewerbliche Fischerei Ihre Felle schwimmen sieht, verdanken wir diesen Hype um den Aal. Die gewerbliche Fischerei aber wird eingestellt, wenn sich der kommerzielle Fang nicht mehr lohnt. Bei dem riesigen Verbreitungsgebiet dieser Art ist an ein globales Aussterben nicht zu denken.


 
Das glaub ich ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ich hab hier eine Graphik von 2003 angehängt, die leider global eine ganz andere Sprache spricht. Dabei geht es nicht nur um kommerziell gefangenen Aal sondern auch um Schätzungen auf Grund diverser Studien und Aufzeichnungen diverser wissenschaftlicher Einrichtungen.

Wenn man sich mal auf die Suche begiebt und etwas sucht, dann scheint es, je nach Quellenlage sehr schlecht bis katastrophal um unsere Aalbestände zu stehen.

Ganz klar, die Gründe sind wohl überwiegend nicht im Bereich der kommerziellen oder der Angelfischerei zu suchen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Jan
> 
> Ich versuche halt immer ein wenig tiefer in eine Sache hineinzuschauen.
> Was Kaufland da macht ist ein Werbegag, nix anderes. Zugegebenermaßen ein offenbar wirkungsvoller, aber in seinem Nutzen nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es gedruckt ist. Glaub mir, Kaufland hat genau die Umsätze geprüft und errechnet, dass der Imagegewinn höher zu bewerten ist als der Umsatz mit Aalen. Ansonsten hätten die ganz brav die Pfoten still gehalten und weite verkauft. So, wie sie es ja mit vielen anderen Produkten auch tun.
> ...



@ Ralle24,
Ich denke auch das es sich mehr um Marketing als den um das Wohl des europäischen Aals handelt das Kaufland so handelt wie es handelt. Da wird die Öffentlichkeit so richtig schön für Dumm verkauft. Getreu dem Motto: "Schaut her, wir sind die Guten"


Im übrigen gehört die Kaufland Stiftung & Co GmbH zur Schwarz Beteiligungs GmbH wo auch Lidl dazu gehört.|rolleyes
Wenn die mit ihren Mitarbeitern auch so fürsorglich wären wie jetzt mit dem Aal, wäre das dort ja das reinste Schlaraffenland.


----------



## Ollek (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Jan
> 
> Ich versuche halt immer ein wenig tiefer in eine Sache hineinzuschauen.
> Was Kaufland da macht ist ein Werbegag, nix anderes.



Ralle nix für ungut, aber dann solltest du in die Sachen doch mal etwas unvoreingenommener hineinschauen als jedes nochso winzige aber wichtige Zeichen herabzuwürdigen und es als reinen Marketinggag abzutuen.

Oder du lieferst stichhaltige Beweise das es so ist wie von dir genannt anstatt zu vermuten.
 Denn genau kannst du es nämlich gar nicht sagen das denen die kränkelnden Bestände nicht doch wichtig sind wie Janbr in der Grafik sehr deutlich veranschaulicht hat.

Zumal die das auch nicht an die grösste Glocke hängen und überall Werbung damit machen. Und allein das sie sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft dadurch verhageln zeigt mir das es evtl doch andere Gründe hat als die von dir angesprochenen.
Die paar Tage bis nach Weihnachten hätte der Aal sicher auch noch gemacht ohne von denen "geschützt" zu werden
(aber ich weiss das gehört ja zum Marketinggag dazu)

Wenn du dir mal die gesamte Seite durchliesst inkl. den Links wirst du feststellen das es tastächlich Unternehmen gibt die nachhaltig denken und handeln. (weil sie es müssen!)

Alleine der Umgang und mit der Fischerei ansich (nicht nur beim Aal) ist meiner Meinung schon ein Besserer als bei vielen anderen Handelsbetrieben denen es Wurscht ist wie und woher der Fisch kommt.

Es ist sicherlich nur ein kleiner Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein aber es ist ein Anfang.

Gruss#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ich sag ja nicht, dass Kaufland unmoralisch handelt. Es geht auch weniger um Kaufland, als um deren Kunden die einen solchen Schritt als " Zeichen " oder Schritt in die richtige Richtung werten.
Ob Kaufland den Aal aus dem Sortiment nimmt oder nicht ist für den Bestand absolut irrelevant. Selbst wenn alle Europäischen Kaufhäuser das tun sollten, wird damit weder der Glasaalfang, noch dder Kraftwerksbau verhindert.
Mich stört das bejubeln einer in Ihrer Wirkung völlig unbedeutenden Handlung.

Was die Wachteln angeht, ist´s übrigens nicht viel anders. 
Die zerstörung des Lebensraums, sprich die intensive Landwirtschaft, gefährdet die Art. Nicht der Jäger und auch nicht der Konsument. 

Was die Studien angehen, so beleuchten die nur die Situation dort, wo Glasaalfang betrieben wird. Aber das deckt bei weitem nicht das Einzugs- und Verbreitungsgebiet des Aals ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und allein das sie sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft dadurch verhageln zeigt mir das es evtl doch andere Gründe hat als die von dir angesprochenen.


 

Ganz das Gegenteil ist der Fall, sie verhageln sich nicht das Weihnachtsgeschäft, sondern tun was für ihr Image, was wiederum positiv für den Umsatz ist. 

Aber wie ich schon vorher schrieb, das ist eigentlich nicht mein Kritikpunkt.


----------



## Janbr (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@Ralle24



> Was die Studien angehen, so beleuchten die nur die Situation dort, wo Glasaalfang betrieben wird. Aber das deckt bei weitem nicht das Einzugs- und Verbreitungsgebiet des Aals ab.



Wie ich bereits in meinem Beitrag mit der Graphik geschrieben habe, geht es hier bei weitem nicht nur aus Daten der kommernziellen Fischerei, sondern auch um Daten verschiedener wissenaschaftlicher Einrichtungen, d.h. auch Daten aus Bestandsaufnahmen an verschiedenen Gewässern.

Ich finde ganz einfach du machst es dir mit deiner Einstellung verdammt einfach. Denn letztendlich kann man deine Argumentation auf die Aussage konzentrieren, es liegt eh nicht am Verhalten des Einzelnen, solange es grössere Probleme gibt. Wie gesagt, dass ist deine Meinung, würde aber auch heissen, ich kann mein Altöl in die Ostsee kippen, denn es werden etliche 1000 Tonnen mehr von der Schifffahrt dort entsorgt, also spielen meine 5 Liter keine Rolle mehr. 

Wenn man mit dem Finger einer Hand auf Andere zeigt, zeigen immer 4 Finger der selben Hand auf einen selbst....

Ich meine jede Reise beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt. Manche Änderungen mögen unbequem sein, aber man muss sich selbst bewegen um etwas zu ändern und nicht warten bis sich die anderen ändern.

In Afrika sagt man: Wer mit den grossen Hunden pissen will, muss sein eigenes Bein heben.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Pinn (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Heute hat mir ein Kollege erzählt, dass eine Mitarbeiterin einer großen Warenhauskette ihn ganz entrüstet angeschaut hat, als er nach Schokoladen-Weihnachtsmännern gefragt hat.

Sie (die Mitarbeiterin) sei froh darüber, dass das Weihnachtsgeschäft endlich abgeschlossen sei und man sich nun auf Ostern einstellen könne. Die Reste vom Saisongeschäft gingen derzeit zu Ramschpreisen in verschiedenen Ketten raus.

Ich kann nicht so recht an aktive Artenschutzbemühungen glauben, wenn ein Teil eines Konzerns Aale aus dem Angebot nimmt und andere Gliederungen des Konzerns oder wirtschaftliche Partner haben damit nix am Hut. Das wäre eher interne Aufgabenverteilung und hinsichtlich der Aussenwirkung versuchte Volksverdummung.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Janbr (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



> Was die Wachteln angeht, ist´s übrigens nicht viel anders.
> Die zerstörung des Lebensraums, sprich die intensive Landwirtschaft, gefährdet die Art. Nicht der Jäger und auch nicht der Konsument.



Aber das würde mir ja, jetzt mal überspitzt, deiner Meinung nach die Absolution erteilen, wenn ich den letzten Bergorilla über den Haufen schiesse. Denn die sterben auch nicht wegen der Jagd sondern wegen des mangelnden Lebensraumes aus. Der Protzentsatz der durch Jagd umkommt ist verschwindend gering gegenüber der Zahl derer, die keinen Lebensraum und Nahrung mehr finden.

Oder sollte ich mich da täuschen?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Janbr schrieb:


> Aber das würde mir ja, jetzt mal überspitzt, deiner Meinung nach die Absolution erteilen, wenn ich den letzten Bergorilla über den Haufen schiesse. Denn die sterben auch nicht wegen der Jagd sondern wegen des mangelnden Lebensraumes aus. Der Protzentsatz der durch Jagd umkommt ist verschwindend gering gegenüber der Zahl derer, die keinen Lebensraum und Nahrung mehr finden.
> 
> Oder sollte ich mich da täuschen?
> 
> ...


 
Im Prinzip vollkommen richtig. Hätte man den Berggorillas ausreichen Lebensraum gelassen, wäre die Art heute nicht gefährdet. Ein globaler Massenbedarf an Gorillafleisch oder Fell besteht ja nicht. Erst die Tatsache, dass sie auf einem immer kleineren Gebiet zusammengedrängt wurden, macht die Jagd zum finalen Faktor für die Art. Das die Art heute überhaupt noch existiert, liegt daran das man den Rest Lebensraum unter Schutz gestellt hat. Solange das dauert. 
Ich beschäftige mich lange genug mit dem Thema um zu wissen, dass man Studien nur in den allerseltensten Fällen vollen Glauben schenken darf. Jedenfalls sehe ich eine Art, die über ganz Europa, Nordafrika und Kleinasien verbreitet ist, als nicht durch den Menschen ausrottbar an. Dezimierbar ja, geografisch vielleicht auch zum verschwinden bringend, aber ausrottbar im Sinne von Aussterben der Art, Nein.
Vom Thema geographische Rassen des Aals wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen. Aber ich glaube, diese Diskussion würde den Rahmen des Forums sprengen.

Aber gut. Nehmen wir nochmal an, der Aal wäre tatsächlich vom Aussterben bedroht.

Ich will versuchen, meinen Standpunkt an einem abstrakten Beispiel zu verdeutlichen.

Man stelle sich ein Fass vor, was den Lebensraum des Aals symbolisiert. In dieses Fass plätschern stetig 80 - 120 Liter Wasser pro Stunde. Das symbolisiert die Vermehrungsrate des Aals. Nun sind aber auch viele kleine Löcher in dem Fass. Viele Dutzend kleine, aus denen mal 80 Liter, mal 120 Liter pro Stunde auslaufen. Je nachdem wie voll das Fass ist und wie hoch der Wasserdruck ist. Die kleinen Löcher symbolisieren Freßfeinde, Krankheiten, Angler, die allgemeine Berufsfischerei im Süßwasser etc.. 
Zusätzlich kommt ein besonders böser Mensch und haut darunter noch zwei große Löcher, aus denen 130-150 liter Wasser austreten. Das ist die Glasaalfischerei und die Gewässerverbauung. Die Folge ist, dass der Wasserspiegel im Fass niemals höher steigt, als bis zur Unterkante der großen Löcher. 

Soweit so Gut bzw. schlecht.

Und jetzt kommt der Punkt, der mich einfach aufregt.

Ein guter Mensch geht hin und verschließt eines der kleinen Löcher mit einem Korken. Alles klatscht in die Hände und spricht vom richtigen Zeichen und wie wertvoll das doch gewesen sei. Man hat sich lieb und ist begeistert von der Initiative. Und während man sich ausgiebig feiert, fließt unterhalb aus den großen Löchern immer noch mehr Wasser, als oben hineinkommt. 

Es ist vollkommen unnütz, Korken in die kleinen Löcher zu stecken, solange es aus den großen hinausfließt. So etwas dient lediglich der Betäubung unserer eigenen Machtlosigkeit und lenkt die Masse von den wirklich nutzbringenden Maßnahmen ab. 

Heute sterben täglich geschätzt bis zu 150 Arten aus. Was wird dagegen getan und was macht den Aal so besonders ?
Richtig, das kommerzielle Interesse. Nix anderes.


----------



## DerJörg (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Hallo 

Besser einer fängt mal an was zu tun, als alle anderen reden nur.
Der Verbraucher ist schuld Bio aus Africa z.B. wird auch gekauft.
*Also ist es besser jeder tut etwas als keiner viel!!!*

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Janbr (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Ralle24

Natürlich werden die kleinen Korken das Fass nicht vor dem Leerwerden retten bzw. die kleinen Aktionen den Aal nicht vor dem Aussterben retten, aber es wird ein Zeichen gesetzt und solche Zeichen ziehen nicht selten Nachahmer mit sich bzw. sensibilisieren den Verbraucher. Wenn eben viele Leute kleine Korken in das Fass stecken, dann hilft das mehr, als die Einstellung, ich alleine kann eh nichts tun.

Nicht zu letzt der stete Druck verändert die Dinge. Ich denke z.B. die Wale wären schon lange von der Erde verschwunden wenn es hier nicht ein öffentliches Interesse gäbe. Klar, die Japaner schlachten immer noch Wale ab, aber wieviele im Vergelich zu früheren Zeiten?

Was den Aal besonders macht? Es macht Ihn nichts mehr oder weniger besonders als alle andere Arten die täglich von unserer Erde verschwinden. Ich verstehe dein Argument nicht, nur weil täglich 150 Arten aussterben und der Aal eben nix besonderes ist, soll er nicht schützenswert sein. Ich denke Kaufland verkauft eben kein Berggorilafleisch, aber Aal.

Ich wiederhole mich, aber ich will meinen Kindern in die Augen sehen können wenn sie mich fragen warum es keinen Aal, Berggorilla oder sonst was gibt und ich will nicht sagen müssen, natürlich hab ich weiterhin Aal gegessen, auch als ich wusste wie schlecht es um die Bestände stand, schlieslich hab ich ja nur wöchentlich einen Verdrückt, das ist nichts gegenüber den bösen Japanern, den Kormoranen und den Wasserkraftwerken.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ollek (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Ralle

|rolleyesFür dich hier mal ein kleines Zitat,



> *Glück entsteht oft durch Aufmerksamkeit in kleinen Dingen*, *Unglück* *oft durch Vernachlässigung kleiner Dinge
> 
> Willhem Busch*


[SIZE=-1]Soll heissen,selbst wenn es nur Symbolcharakter hat ist es von extremer Wichtigkeit.

Die Laolawelle im Stadion wird meist nur durch einen einzigen Menschen ausgelöst.

Ein Domino kippt mit dem ersten Stein

einer muss halt den Anfang machen und schon hat es seine Berechtigung.

Soll zum Nachdenken anregen.

Gruss#h



[/SIZE]


----------



## Pinn (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich, aber ich will meinen Kindern in die Augen sehen können wenn sie mich fragen warum es keinen Aal, Berggorilla oder sonst was gibt und ich will nicht sagen müssen, natürlich hab ich weiterhin Aal gegessen, auch als ich wusste wie schlecht es um die Bestände stand, schlieslich hab ich ja nur wöchentlich einen Verdrückt, das ist nichts gegenüber den bösen Japanern, den Kormoranen und den Wasserkraftwerken.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan



Genau das ist die ethisch-moralische Sichtweise, die sozial immer sehr wichtig war und hoffentlich bleiben wird.

Es gibt daneben noch kaufmännisch-ergebnisorientierte Sichtweisen, die immer globaler werden. Die Marketingstrategie von Kaufland würde ich da einsortieren.

Und dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, sich der Entwicklung der Aalpopulationen wissenschaftlich zu nähern und sie zu unterstützen. Das ist eine mittelfristige Aufgabe, die im Rahmen von Wanderfischprogrammen bereits wahrgenommen wird.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

*Glück entsteht oft durch Aufmerksamkeit in kleinen Dingen*, *Unglück* *oft durch Vernachlässigung kleiner Dinge

Willhem Busch* 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<




Gut, die kleinen Dinge sind wichtig. Wie klein mu etwas sein um noch wichtig genommen zu werden ?

In meinem Garten finden sich Steinhaufen, kleinere Ecken mit Brennesseln, eine große Fläche mit heimischen Sommerblumen, Haselnußsträucher und viele andere heimische Gewächse. Seit über 30 Jahren arbeite ich aktiv daran, meinen Teil zum Erhalt der Natur beizutragen. Sei es das ausgraben von Riesenbärenklau in einem Orchideenbiotop, das aufhängen von durchbohrten Holzblöcken als Kinderstube für ( ebenfalls stark bedrohte ) Holzbienen, durch Gespräche mit Kindern und Erwachsenen, die Fragen zur Natur haben, und viele andere kleine Winzigkeiten. Ich habe über viele Jahre in meiner Heimat die kartierung von Tag- und Nachtschmetterlingen übernommen. Tiere die kaum jemand zur Kenntnis nimmt. 

Nicht aus einer höheren Berufung heraus, sondern einfach weil es mir Freude macht.

 Und genausolange treffe ich auf maßlose Ignoranz, himmelschreiende Inkompetenz bei Behörden und Verbänden, bei " normalen " Menschen, die Ihren Garten mit Gift tränken. Ich treffe auf Irrsinnigkeiten im Namen des Naturschutz, die mehr schaden als nutzen, auf Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen in vollkommen ungeeigneten Biotopen, nur damit sich ein paar Profilneurotiker in der Presse dickemachen können. 

Und ich bin nicht alleine, aber es sind definitiv zu wenige.

Und damit sind wir beim " an der eigenen Nase fassen ". 
Wer mehr tut als ich, der darf mir vorwerfen ich wäre ignorant oder täte zu wenig. 

Wenn jeder Erdenbürger nur in seinem eigenen Bereich und in seinem eigenen Verhalten ein paar Winzigkeiten ändern würde, ein paar Stunden im Jahr opfern oder mal auf einen kleinen unnötigen Luxus verzichten könnte, dann wären solche Diskussionen wie über den Aal gar nicht existent. 
Und ich meine wirklich nur winzigkeiten, kein Verzicht auf Strom oder Auto.

Aber das bedeutet ja aktiv zu sein, und es ist allemal bequemer, 10 Sekunden für irgendwelche blödsinnigen Maßnahmen zu applaudieren, als sich selbst zu bewegen. Mir einer Stunde Arbeit im Monat in einem guten Projekt hilft man der Natur mehr, als durch den Verzicht auf Aalfleisch. Das drüsige Springkraut das "Du" mähst, wächst nicht mehr nach. Den Aal den "Du" verschmähst, den frisst ein anderer. 
Und damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht die Beitragsschreiber in diesem Thema hier, deren Verhalten ich nicht kenne und bewerten kann. 

Sorry, wenn ich hier jetzt zu heftig wurde. Ich klinke mich auch nun aus dieser Diskussion aus, weil ich merke das ich mich da nicht bremsen kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Hmmm, schwieriges Thema.
Aber durchdenke ich es bis zum Ende, muss ich Ralle recht geben. Kaufland interessiert es nicht die Bohne, was mit dem Aal passiert. Genau so wenig wie Krombacher irgendein Interesse am Verbleib des Regenwaldes hat. Da geht es um strategisches Denken, unterstützt von wahren Marketingmeistern, die Zauberern gleich ein Netz aus Illusion weben. 

Diese Leute wissen ganz genau, was der Bürger hören will. Oder denkt ihr, dass Biolsalat in Discountern verkauft wird, weil die Konzernleitung ein Faible für Regenwürmer entwickelt hat? Mit nichten. Es geht hier lediglich um das geschickte Nutzen gesellschaftlicher Strömungen und Tendenzen im eigenen, marktorientierten Sinne. Als "grün" noch gleichbedeutend mit einer zotteligen und wollpullibewehrten Minderheit war, suchte man in Supermärkten vergebens nach Biokaffee. 

Man muss sich im klaren sein, wie es zugeht im Marketing:
Da werden knallharte statistsiche Kosten-Nutzen-Analysen gerechnet. Aufwand in Relation zum Ergebnis. Überspringt der Endwert einen kritischen Punkt, so wird das durchgezogen. Um den armen Aal geht es bei dem Spiel doch gar nicht. 
Es geht um uns Konsumenten, die am liebsten die Umwelt am Fernseher schützen. Es geht um das Image einer Firma in einer zutiefst verunsicherten und hysterischen Gesellschaft, um positive Abgrenzungen gegenüber Mitkonkurrenten und damit um Gewinnmaximierung.

Ein Gerüst, das bereits am Boden durchgerostet ist, wird irgendwann brechen, egal, wie die oberen Etagen glänzen. "Umweltschutz", der sich nicht um die Umwelt schert, kann ich nur als unlauter und moralisch verdorben empfinden. Wenn die Grundlage nicht stimmt, kann nichts positives entstehen.


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Also,
Ich find das auf jeden Fall erstmal positiv von Kaufland
Problem ist einfach nur das ich denke das sie es niemals für den Artenschutz des Aales getan haben...
Aber eigentlich ist es trotzdem gut für den Aal^^



LG JP


----------



## versuchsangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Jede Veränderung fängt doch im kleinem an,das wegem des bisschen Aales der nicht mehr verkauft wird die gesamte Population gerettet ist glaub doch eh niemand.
Die wirklichen Probleme liege wie alle wissen an anderer Stelle.

Es ist aber ein Anfang und jammern das es sowieso nichts bringt können wir hinterher immer noch.
Aber bitte doch nicht schon vorher.


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Jop...


Lg jp


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Auch wenn das jetzt für einige vielleicht hart klingt. Aber die Naivität im Bezug auf die Aktion des Unternehmens der Schwarz Stiftung die hier zum Teil an den Tag gelegt wird ist schon Himmelschreiend.|uhoh:#d
Von den Marketingstrategen will keiner auch nur den kleinsten Kieselstein anstoßen um etwas zum Erhalt des Aal's zu tun. Der Aal hat von dieser Aktion garnichts.  
Da geht es erstens knallhart um Zahlen und nichts anderes. Und zweitens darum sich auf welche Art und Weise auch immer einen Vorteil am Markt zu verschaffen. Und drittens, und das ist das schlimmste, ist der Aal bloß Mittel zum Zweck. Denn was gibt es da "besseres" für das Image, als ein Produkt unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Umwelt- und Artenschutzes auszulisten. :g Gerade jetzt in der Weihnachtszeit, wo eh (fast) jeder auf der Sentimentalitätswelle reitet.  Jeden Tag eine Gute Tat, und sei es nur das man keinen Aal bei Kaufland kauft oder kaufen kann. Schon ist das Gewissen beruhigt und man fühlt sich besser.


----------



## versuchsangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Hurra,Hurra
Kauft mehr Aal ,aber nicht bei Kaufland
Am besten mehr wie ihr essen könnt.
Schlieslich geht es ja nur um Zahlen...
Bin trotzdem der Meinung das jeder Aal der nicht in der Kühltheke
landet und lebt, von mir aus gerne das Image des Discounters aufpolieren darf ,hauptsache er lebt.
Und seien es auch nur 5 Stück.


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

there's no business like show business'
na und?
viele tropfen höhlen den stein.
es nützt. bestimmt nicht sooooo viel.
deswegen "für den A..." sagen und NIX tun?
ich finds hilfreich.
es fängt immer mit kleinsten 'unsinnigen' schritten an.
und es ist ja noch nicht mal mehr  'der Anfang'.

wo findet ihr heute noch froschschenkel?
hat auch mal so ein 'irrer' losgetreten.
_
"Wenn ich wüsste, dass morgen die Welt unterginge, würde ich heute ein Apfelbäumchen pflanzen!“ Martin Luther

_*eben!*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ ---TollerHecht---,
musst nicht eingeschnappt sein. Ich habe dich auch nicht persönlich angreifen wollen. Auch wenn Du sicher der Meinung bist.:m
Bloß wirst du mir doch meine Meinung bitteschön lassen, ich lasse Dir ja auch Deine.

Und um es nochmal klar zu machen, eventuell auch für Dich oder wen auch immer. Sicher ist es gut und richtig wenn man sich für den Erhalt und Fortbestand einer Art einsetzt. Bloß sollte man es dann auch ernst meinen und es der Sache wegen tun und nicht etwa weil es gerade dem Image gut tut oder die Bilanz aufbessert.
Schonmal darüber nachgedacht warum z.B. auch bei Kaufland oder Lidl immernoch Tunfisch verkauft wird? Doch nicht etwas weil es davon noch Unmengen gibt oder er "Delfinfreundlich" gefangen wird. Nein nur deshalb weil es sich rechnet. Wenn morgen einer der Manager kommt und sagt das rechnet sich nicht mehr wird auch dieses Produkt ausgelistet. Aber sicher nicht ohne darauf hinzuweisen das man aus "Artenschutzgründen" auf den Verkauf verzichtet. 
Und alle schreien wieder: "Hurra, der Tunfisch ist
 gerettet, oder zumindest ist ein Anfang gemacht."


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und alle schreien wieder: "Hurra, der Tunfisch ist
> gerettet, oder zumindest ist ein Anfang gemacht."



ja, dieses geschrei ist widerlich.

ich betrachte das aber rein netto: die (evtl. miesen) beweggründe interessieren mich nicht, mich interessiert das resultat, so klein es auch sein mag.
das einzige, was nix bringt ist dieses "das bringt doch nix!"


----------



## Ollek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt für einige vielleicht hart klingt. Aber die Naivität im Bezug auf die Aktion des Unternehmens der Schwarz Stiftung die hier zum Teil an den Tag gelegt wird ist schon Himmelschreiend.|uhoh:#d
> Von den Marketingstrategen will keiner auch nur den kleinsten Kieselstein anstoßen um etwas zum Erhalt des Aal's zu tun. Der Aal hat von dieser Aktion garnichts.



@ Stuffel

Kann sein, aber dann möchte ich Beweise Zahlen und Fakten sehen das es nur ein Marketinggag ist.
Und solange du diese Dinge nicht schwarz auf weiss nennen kannst beruht alles nur auf Vorurteil.

Ich bin der allerletzte der Naiv durch die Gegend rennt und alles glaubt was einem aufgetischt wird aber für mich zählen Fakten.

Und einen *Fakt* hat janbr mit der Grafik gezeigt der ich erstmal Glauben schenke genau wie den *Fakt* das Kaufland Aal aus dem Programm genommen hat.

Warum sollte ich jetzt meine düstere Brille aufsetzen und dieses winzige positive Zeichen schwarzmalen? #d

Und selbst wenn die dadurch einen Imagegewinn erzielen und andere es dem gleichtun wollen und ebenfalls diesen Imagegewinn haben möchten und auch auf Aal verzichten in Zukunft, hat diese Aktion wieder ihre *Berechtigung*.



> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht warum z.B. auch bei Kaufland oder Lidl immernoch Tunfisch verkauft wird? Doch nicht etwas weil es davon noch Unmengen gibt oder er "Delfinfreundlich" gefangen wird. Nein nur deshalb weil es sich rechnet. Wenn morgen einer der Manager kommt und sagt das rechnet sich nicht mehr wird auch dieses Produkt ausgelistet. Aber sicher nicht ohne darauf hinzuweisen das man aus "Artenschutzgründen" auf den Verkauf verzichtet.
> Und alle schreien wieder: "Hurra, der Tunfisch ist
> gerettet, oder zumindest ist ein Anfang gemacht."


|kopfkrat Soll also heissen das es sich nicht mehr rechnet Aal zu verkaufen?

Nun nach Rücksprache mit meinem Angelkumpel der auch noch Fischhändler ist kann ich dir versichern das Aal und Aalfilets immernoch Verkaufsschlager sind die es lohnen würde sie weiterhin im Sortiment zu haben.

*Da kannst du auch jeden anderen Fischhändler fragen*

Also kanns die "These" des reinen Imagegewinns vs. Aalverkaufsgewinn nicht sein.

Leute hört doch auf jedes nochso winzige positive Signal als sonnst was runterzuspielen.
Niemand behauptet das die Aktion *von Kaufland allein* den Aal rettet aber wenn die damit andere Ketten wie auch Politiker für das Problem sensibilisieren hat es wie gesagt Berechtigung.



> Und um es nochmal klar zu machen, eventuell auch für Dich oder wen auch immer. Sicher ist es gut und richtig wenn man sich für den Erhalt und Fortbestand einer Art einsetzt. Bloß sollte man es dann auch ernst meinen und es der Sache wegen tun und nicht etwa weil es gerade dem Image gut tut oder die Bilanz aufbessert.


 Machs mir mit Fakten klar das dem so ist ohne deine persönliche Meinung dazu, denn die enthält für mein dafürhalten zuviel Vorurteil als das ich mich überzeugen lasse.

Meine Meinung die aus unabhängiger Betrachtung von erstmal gegebenen Fakten resultiert habe ich oben dargelegt.

Oder sind hier nochmal nachzulesen genau wie die Reaktion einer Verkaufskette darauf. 

Gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Ollek
Siehst Du so hat jeder seine Meinung. Du deine, welche ich durchaus akzeptiere. Und ich die Meine, wobei du ja eher der Meinung bist das es sich dabei um haltlose Vorurteile handelt. 
Ich bleibe jedoch bei meiner Meinung, solange bis du mir Glas Klare Fakten, ohne irgend einen Link zu eine Pressemeldung, bringst aus denen hervor geht das diese Aktion wirklich nur dem Wohle des Aales dient und keinen Wirtschaftlichen Hintergrund hat. 

Das man etwas zum Schutz des Aales tun muss ist ja wohl klar und ich denke mal das wir uns da auch einig sind.


----------



## Pinn (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich bliebe jedoch bei meiner Meinung, solange bis du mir Glas Klare Fakten, ohne irgend einen Link zu eine Pressemeldung, bringst aus denen hervor geht das diese Aktion wirklich nur dem Wohle des Aales dient...


Warum im Konjunktiv, wenn es Kaufland um Geschäftsinteressen geht? Und der Verzicht auf den Verkauf von Räucheraal hat wirklich nix mit dem Schutz der Aale zu tun, weil die bei uns im Handel erhältlichen Räucheraale ausnahmslos aus Irland oder skandinavischen Ländern stammen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ollek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ Ollek
> Siehst Du so hat jeder seine Meinung. Du deine, welche ich durchaus akzeptiere. Und ich die Meine, wobei du ja eher der Meinung bist das es sich dabei um haltlose Vorurteile handelt.
> Ich bleibe jedoch bei meiner Meinung, solange bis du mir Glas Klare Fakten, ohne irgend einen Link zu eine Pressemeldung, bringst aus denen hervor geht das diese Aktion wirklich nur dem Wohle des Aales dient und keinen Wirtschaftlichen Hintergrund hat.
> 
> Das man etwas zum Schutz des Aales tun muss ist ja wohl klar und ich denke mal das wir uns da auch einig sind.



#6 stuffel ist in Arbeit, ich warte nur auf Antwort. Und die Links kann ich natürlich so nicht beweisen, auch den das der Bestand so drastisch abnehmen soll. Da muss mich meine Erfahrung unterstützen die ich als Angler habe zur Meinungsbildung diesbezüglich. Und das tut sie.


----------



## Ollek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Pinn schrieb:


> Und der Verzicht auf den Verkauf von Räucheraal hat wirklich nix mit dem Schutz der Aale zu tun, weil die bei uns im Handel erhältlichen Räucheraale ausnahmslos aus Irland oder skandinavischen Ländern stammen.
> 
> Gruß, Werner



|kopfkrat Das kapier ich jetzt nicht. 

Weil ich bisher immer davon ausging das die europäischen Aale  ob Import aus Irland oder skandinavischen Ländern egal ob geräuchert oder nicht *ausnahmlos* ihre Brutstätte in der Sargassosee haben( da nicht züchtbar) weshalb es gelinde gesagt völlig Brust ist von wo die Handelsware Aal kommt, da ein Grossteil des Aalproblems auch dort zu suchen ist *und nicht nur* wegen europäischer Wasserkraftwerke oder dergleichen.

Werden die Links auch mal gelesen? 



> Dumm nur: Es kommen immer weniger Glasaale oben an. Nämlich nur noch etwa 1 % der Menge, die noch in den 1980er-Jahren den Kontinent beschwammen, wie die Grafik des *International Council of the Exploration of the Sea* eindrücklich belegt (die Kurve “recruitment”, die Kurve “landings” gibt die Fänge an).


Verstehst du jetzt? Es kommen weniger Glaser an, und das ist das Problem *und nicht nur* das wir ihnen die Wege im Inland verbauen.  Und dieses Problem sehen sogar die Glasaalfänger!


----------



## Pinn (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Das kapier ich jetzt nicht.


Macht überhaupt nix.


Ollek schrieb:


> Weil ich bisher immer davon ausging das die europäischen Aale  ob Import aus Irland oder skandinavischen Ländern egal ob geräuchert oder nicht *ausnahmlos* ihre Brutstätte in der Sargassosee haben( da nicht züchtbar) weshalb es gelinde gesagt völlig Brust ist von wo die Handelsware Aal kommt, da ein Grossteil des Aalproblems auch dort zu suchen ist *und nicht nur* wegen europäischer Wasserkraftwerke.


Fangfähige Aale sind in vielleicht in deutschen Gewässern selten geworden, im europäischen Ausland aber nicht. Deshalb mache ich mir da keinen Kopf!


Ollek schrieb:


> Werden die Links auch mal gelesen?


Keine Sorge, ich lese die Links und denke sogar darüber nach!
Ein Aalproblem kann ich aber nicht erkennen! Gut, die Fische sind in durchgängigen Fließgewässern in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten seltener geworden. Aber das spricht eher für die steigende Wasserqualität der Flüsse als für die Bedrohung der Art.

Und ich kenne Angler, die jede Ansitznacht ihre Aale fangen! Wäre das wirklich eine bedrohte Tierart, dürfte sowas kaum möglich sein.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

ich finde das lustig.
das AB ist voll von leuten, die tierschützern, tierrechtlern und anderen, die mal eben so in die quere kommen, utopischen idealismus, wenn nicht sogar weicheierei, auf jeden fall aber vermessene 'reine lehre' vorwerfen.
und hier diskutieren ein paar nach dem motto "ist doch alles nur werbung, geschäftemacherei" und finden es offensichtlich besser, 'gar nix zu tun' als aus eventuell diesen 'niederen' gründen wenigstens ein klitzekleines bisschen. und dann gibts noch die, die den aal nun überhaupt nicht gefährdet sehen. glückwunsch zu eurem/deinem hotspot, der aale jede nacht raustut.
die meisten anglerkollegen werden andere erfahrungen haben/machen.

ist doch schön, wenn der horizont an der hutkrempe endet und das 'ganze' egal ist: hauptsache ICH!

enttäuschend, was man im board so lesen kann

so kommen wir angler nicht voran, die fische erst recht nicht


----------



## Pinn (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Jose schrieb:


> ich finde das lustig...
> ...
> und dann gibts noch die, die den aal nun überhaupt nicht gefährdet sehen. glückwunsch zu eurem/deinem hotspot, der aale jede nacht raustut.
> die meisten anglerkollegen werden andere erfahrungen haben/machen.
> ...



Hallo Jose,

ich versuche eigentlich immer, mich  allen Themen möglichst unvoreingenommen und unbeeinflusst zu nähern. Das bedeutet selbstverständlich auch, nicht sofort mit in den allgemeinen Jubel über die Marketing-Entscheidung einer Einzelhandels-Kette einzustimmen. Etwas Kritikfähigkeit habe ich mir bewahrt. Und das Recht zu kritisieren lass ich mir nicht nehmen, auch nicht von Dir.

Zu Horizont und Hutkrempe: Das ist nicht das Diskussionsniveau, was ich bevorzuge. Ich gebe zu, es juckt mir in den Fingern, Dir darauf mit dem Hinweis auf einen möglichen Blick über den eigenen Tellerrand zu antworten, aber das lass ich erstmal sein.

Etwas anderes macht mir aber Sorgen: Einerseits findest Du diese Diskussion lustig, andererseits enttäuschend. Kann es sein, dass Du Dich selber manchmal für zu wichtig hälst, um mit anderen Meinungen in der gebotenen Gelassenheit umzugehen? Is' nur ne Frage.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ollek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ein Aalproblem kann ich aber nicht erkennen!



@ Pinn

Damit hast du mich natürlich restlos überzeugt da deine Meinung aus unvoreingenommener sachlicher Überzeugung stammt die ein Hinterfragen des Aalproblems was allgemein bekannt sein dürfte (sollte) zunichte macht.





Allein du darfst das grade genannte als rein Ironisch betrachten weshalb ich dennoch denke das du ein super Typ bist mit dem es lohnt zu diskutieren.#g

Nichstdestotrotz dürften denke ich auch die "Marketingthesenbefürworter" hier keine weitereichenden Argumente erwarten um den Beitrag von Pinn zu entkräften es sei den jemand legt explizit Wert drauf. |rolleyes

In dem Sinne allen ein schönes WE und eine gute Nacht
#h


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Jose,
> 
> ich versuche eigentlich immer, mich  allen Themen möglichst unvoreingenommen und unbeeinflusst zu nähern. Das bedeutet selbstverständlich auch, nicht sofort mit in den allgemeinen Jubel über die Marketing-Entscheidung einer Einzelhandels-Kette einzustimmen. Etwas Kritikfähigkeit habe ich mir bewahrt. Und das Recht zu kritisieren lass ich mir nicht nehmen, auch nicht von Dir.
> 
> ...



@pinn, 
ich nehm dir keines deiner rechte, wer bin ich denn, erzähl du weiter, aber bitte nimm zur kenntnis, persönliches anpieseln liegt mir fern und kann ich auch gar nicht leiden, jedenfalls nicht hier im AB.

zu deiner 'wichtigkeitsvermutung': ich halte mich sogar noch für viel unwichtiger als dich.
ich  versuche 'teil der lösung' zu sein, nicht 'teil des problems'.

ob man einem möglichen marketing-coup 'zujubelt' oder nicht: 
die 'tun'  was, und anstatt darauf rumzureiten, dass es ja nur werbung sei, könnte mensch darin auch einen hebel sehen, dem aal ein bisschen aufzuhelfen.
gut, du (an)erkennst keinen mangel an aal, schön für dich, ist aber gaaaaanz weit weg von allgemein wahrgenommener realität.

anstatt alle kräfte zu bündeln um fisch- und anglerinteressen voran zu bringen ergehen wir uns in ballerinenhaften 'reine-lehre-theorien'. 
blödsinn, sowas!
beharr auf  deiner 'werbestragie-mäkelei, das bringt uns voran, ne? 
ich setz mich lieber mit leuten mit evtl. dubioser interessenlage zusammen, denn entscheidend ist,´was hinten rauskommt'.

bei dir sehe ich nur 'reine lehre' und in kauf genommenen aal-Leere.

antworte mir bitte, wenn überhaupt, per pn - der trööt hier hat solche nickeligkeiten nicht verdient.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Also werd ich meiner Ankündigung untreu und meld mich doch nochmal zu Wort. Immerhin scheint es ja doch noch Menschen hier zu geben, die sich etwas kritischer mit der Sache auseinandersetzen.

Hier mal ein Link zu einem Vorschlag zu einer Verordnung mit Maßnahmen zur wiederauffüllung des Bestandes des Europäischen Aals. 

http://www.socialistgroup.org/gpes/media/documents/25268_25268_0472_de.pdf

Ich empfehle, dieses Dokument ganz genau zu lesen und dabei nachzudenken. Solche Vorschläge / Entwürfe sind in aller Regel noch nicht Medien- und Öffentlichkeitswirksam ausformuliert. Sie lassen daher eher einen Blick auf die tatsächlichen Absichten bzw. Ziele zu.

Die Maßnahmen zum Schutz des Aals, soweit sie die EU betreffen, sind samt und sonders kommerzieller Natur. Das ist an sich noch nicht verwerflich !!
Es geht in keiner Weise darum, dass ein Austerben des Aals befürchtet wird oder verhindert werden soll ( wie etwa bei den Walen ) sondern lediglich darum, die Bestände in einem für Berufsfischerei lukrativen Rahmen zu halten. 
Und auch das ist nicht verwerflich.
Um diese Bemühungen zu unterstützen bedient man sich der ICES und der EIFAC. Diesen beiden kann man zutrauen weitgehend unabhängige und nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen Arbeit zu leisten. Die Statistiken beider Organisationen geben, alleine für sich gelesen, großen Anlass zur Sorge.
Blickt man jedoch etwas tiefer in die Sache stösst man im Vorfeld dieser Statistiken unweigerlich auf deutliche Hinweise, dass man mit sehr begrenztem und lückenhaften Datenmaterial arbeiten muß. So beziehen sich fast alle Angaben über Bestandsentwicklungen auf nicht flächendeckende und z.T. unsichere Daten aus der Berufsfischerei selber. Daten aus Nordafrika und Kleinasien fließen so gut wie gar nicht in die Untersuchung ein, da nicht vorhanden. Ebenfalls wird klar, dass das Wissen um die natürliche Reproduktion des Aals mehr als lückenhaft ist. So wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass man nach heutigem Stand der Kenntnis nicht sagen kann, welche biologische Masse an Aal mindestens notwendig sein muß, um die Art zu erhalten. Überspitzt gesagt, man weiß nicht ob es zwei oder zweihundertmillionen sind. Es kann also sein, dass diese Menge längst unterschritten ist, was den Aal - unabhängig von allen Bemühungen zum Aussterben verdammt, oder ob zwar die kommerzielle Fischerei am Boden liegt, es aber noch mehr als genug aale für den Fortbstand der Art gibt. Man weiß auch nicht, ob der break even der kommerziellen Fischerei über oder unter dem zur Erhaltung der Art notwendigen Bestand liegt. 
Selbstverständlich geht man zur Sicherheit davon aus, dass dieser darunter liegt. Niemand würde sich öffentlich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und das verneinen. Derjenige kann es nicht mit Fakten belegen und würde von den Naturschützern zerissen. Selbige springen nun auf den Zug auf und nehmen den Untergang der Art als unmittelbar bevorstehend an. Ist ja auch logisch.

Was dem neutralen und unvoreingenommenen bleibt, sind analogismen zu anderen Arten.
Der Aal ist eine extrem opportunistische und extrem weit verbreitete Art. Sein Lebensraum reicht von der Saragossasee bis in die allerkleinsten Gräben des Festlands. Jede mögliche Nische wird vom Aal besetzt. Von ähnlich anpassungsfähigen Arten unterscheidet ihn lediglich die spezielle Art der Fortpflanzung. Deren Knackpunkt, oder besser gesagt Schwachstelle, liegt in der Saragossasee. Nehmen wir an, der Mensch wolle den Aal aus irgendwelchen Gründen gezielt ausrotten, so wäre hier der einzige Punkt, an dem ein theoretischer Ansatzpunkt läge. Theoretisch deshalb, weil für uns kaum erreichbar. Der nächste Punkt für eine Ausrottung wäre der Zwangswechsel zwischen Salz- und Süßwasser. Dort sind wir ja auch ziemlich " erfolgreich" , wenn auch nicht mit der Absicht der Ausrottung. Dennoch wird es niemals gelingen hier alle Schlupflöcher abzusperren.

Ist der Aal denn nun vom Aussterben bedroht oder nicht ?

Ich weiß es nicht. Hab weder unumstößliche Fakten dafür, noch dagegen. Mein Verstand und die Logik sagt definitiv: Nein, ist er nicht. Eine Meinung, die niemand gezwungen ist zu teilen. Und ich habe sicher Verständnis für diejenigen, die zur Sicherheit mal davon ausgehen, das Ja. 

Und dabei sind wir am Punkt " Maßnahmen " angelangt.

Was können wir, also jeder einzelne von uns tun, das zu verhindern ?
Wo sind die Ansatzpunkte ?
Klar, Glasaalfang und Wasserkraft. 
Was also kann jeder einzelne von uns tun, um den Glasaalfang einzudämmen. Eigentlich nix, denn wir konsumieren hier in Deutschland keine Glasaale, bzw. ich weiß nix davon. Und wenn, sind die Mengen sicher marginal.
Wir können nicht mal eine Demonstration gegen die Fischer vor Ort durchführen, weil die Hauptmenge von Französischen, Spanischen und Britischen Fischern gezogen wird. Wir können auch nicht nach China oder Japan fliegen und dort demonstrieren. 

Wasserkraft

Oh ja, da könnten wir was tun. Wir könnten unseren Stromverbrauch drastisch reduzieren. Sogar sehr drastisch. Wir brauchen keinen E-Herd, keine 100 Watt-Lampen, keinen Fernseher oder zumindest einen viel kleineren, ach jeder kann mal selbst in sich gehen und überlegen, wo er Strom als überlebensnotwendig ansieht. Also geht mal ganz schnell auf Sparflamme. Und zwar alle, außer mir natürlich. Denn ich bin nicht bereit auf die ganzen Bequemlichkeiten zu verzichten. Es reicht ja auch wenn ihr alle drauf verzichtet. Das bisschen was ich dann verbrauche macht den Kohl nicht fett. Und Ihr könntet auch gleich alle auf Eure Autos verzichten, dann würd ich auch nicht mehr im Stau stehen müssen. 
Naja, es war ein Versuch. Ihr werdet sicher genausowenig verzichten wollen, wie ich. 
Was machen wir denn nun mit der verdammten Wasserkraft ?
Am besten verdammen und protestieren, nein besser noch, andere protestieren lassen und Beifall klatschen. Ist angenehmer und man zeigt ja seine Sympathie. 

Aber ich sehe schon, Gegen Glasaalfang und Wasserkraft werden wir nicht ankommen. Also warten wir mal ab.

Doch was ist das ? Es bewegt sich was. Kaufland nimmt den Aal aus dem Sortiment. Hurra, endlich tut mal einer was. Endlich setzt einer ein Zeichen an die ignorante Konsumgesellschaft. Rüttelt das Volk auf. Macht auf die verderbliche Situation des Aals aufmerksam. ( irgendwie hab ich jetzt den Eindruck etwas der Polemik zu verfallen, naja egal ). 
Ich setzte jetzt einfach mal voraus, dass die Aktion von Kaufland tatsächlich die Kunden dieses Unternehmens mit der Problematik befreundet. Ich unterstelle nicht, dass 90 % der Kunden stattdessen mit einem Schulterzucken eine andere Fischart kaufen, oder sich den Aal woanders besorgen. 
Wieviele " Aal-Kunden " hat Kaufland ? 10.000 ? 100.000 ? Mehr ? 
Sagen wir mal, durch die Aktion werden 1 Million Menschen auf die Problematik aufmerksam. 1 Million Menschen die nun mit uns nach Frankreich, England, Portugal, China oder Japan fahren, um dort zu demonstrieren. Nein ? 
OK. 1 Million Menschen, die Ihren E-Herd abschaffen, 20 Watt Birnen einschrauben und den Flachbild- gegen den Kleinbildfernseher austauschen. Auch nicht ? 
Ja was machen wir dann mit der 1 Million aufgerüttelter Menschen ? 
Ich weiß es. diese Million wird weiter Mitmenschen auf das Problem aufmerksam machen. Im Golfclub, am Tresen, beim Kaffekränzchen wird sich alles nur noch um den Aal drehen. Nichtraucher sind out, Nichtaalesser in. Wieder nicht ? Na dann weiß ich auch nicht. 
Aber wir haben noch ein Eisen im Feuer. Der Aal ist ja Fisch des Jahres. ( Nicht Tier des Jahres übrigens ). Das wird ihm zu übergroßer Popularität dienen. Ääh, mal ganz ehrlich unter Anglerbrüdern und ohne Google. Weiß noch einer die letzten Fische des Jahres ? Nee, puhhhhh.... Aber möglicherweise wissen die Nichtangler das noch. Sind ja auch viel mehr als wir. Ich frag demnächst mal einen. 

Na, da hab ich aber mal so richtig schwarzgemalt, nicht wahr. Oder hab ich einfach nur geschrieben, wie 99,99 % der Menschen reagieren ? 

Es gibt einen kleinen, aber entscheidenen Unterschied zwischen Gleichmut und Realismus. Gleichmut ( damit meine ich den Vorwurf das einem etwas " egal " ist ) ist unlauter. Realismus hingegen bewahrt uns vor unsinnigen Handlungen und Aktionismus und lenkt das Augenmerk auf Dinge, die wir tatsächlich beeinflussen können.

Irgendjemand hat das Apfelbäumchen-Zitat verwendet. Das finde ich in der ganzen Situation sehr richtig. Und wenn ich den Aal mit einem Apfelbäumchen gleichsetzten darf, wenn ich weiß dass in vielen Gärten kein Apfelbäumchen gedeihen würde oder dass es genügend Apfelbäumchen gibt, so fühle ich mich wohler wenn ich stattdessen ein Pfaffenhütchen pflanze anstatt die zu beklatschen, die es sinnloserweise trotzdem versuchen. 

Und an die, welche unterschwellig oder auch offen feststellen, ich oder Menschen mit gleicher Ansicht würden nichts tun, die lade ich ein im nächsten Sommer mit mir eine brachliegende Wiese zu mähen um den dortigen Orchideenbestand vor dem endgültigen aus zu bewahren. Es sind nur ein paar Hektar und mit 20, 30 Mann ist das an einem Tag geschafft. Bier und Verpfelgung zahle ich. Allerdings werden wir damit nicht in´s Fernsehen kommen und es wird auch kaum einer klatschen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Boah, wat is datt für´n Text geworden #d
Sorry, kam mir gár nicht so viel vor und dennoch ist nur ein kleiner Teil gesagt.





Jose schrieb:


> ich versuche 'teil der lösung' zu sein, nicht 'teil des problems'.


 
Sehr gute Einstellung #6 Ganz ehrlich.

Ich hab ja das Problem mit den Orchideen geschildert, darf ich Dich im Sommer als Teil der Lösung begrüßen ? Sind nur 45 Kilometer von Bonn weg.


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Und an die, welche unterschwellig oder auch offen feststellen, ich oder Menschen mit gleicher Ansicht würden nichts tun, die lade ich ein im nächsten Sommer mit mir eine brachliegende Wiese zu mähen um den dortigen Orchideenbestand vor dem endgültigen aus zu bewahren. Es sind nur ein paar Hektar und mit 20, 30 Mann ist das an einem Tag geschafft. Bier und Verpfelgung zahle ich. Allerdings werden wir damit nicht in´s Fernsehen kommen und es wird auch kaum einer klatschen.



egal ob ich unterstelle oder nicht: *ich bin dabei*!
sag ort, zeit, und wieviel jahre wir das machen (wäre früh als bierwunsch unverschämt?)
[mal abgesehen vom alter und rückenaua: kann sensen und 'bück den rück']

haach, bist mir doch noch mal dazwischengekommen, ralle, ich denk, ich kann noch zwei 2 kollegen begeistern. ist gebongt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Jose schrieb:


> egal ob ich unterstelle oder nicht: *ich bin dabei*!
> sag ort, zeit, und wieviel jahre wir das machen (wäre früh als bierwunsch unverschämt?)
> [mal abgesehen vom alter und rückenaua: kann sensen und 'bück den rück']


 
Du bist notiert Jose´. Find ich ganz Klasse. Den genauen Zeitpnkt kann ich noch nicht nennen, wird Juli/August sein.
Ich muß das mit der zuständigen Behörde noch abstimmen, weil die uns Werkzeuge und Transportmittel stellen wollen. 
Früh ist absolut ok, Reisdorfer gibst aber auch. 
Blöderweise muß das jedes Jahr gemacht werden.

Änderungswettstreit:--)

Es können nicht zu viele werden.


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es können nicht zu viele werden.



Wo und wann genau?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Wo und wann genau?


 

Der Biotop liegt etwa 25 Km östlich von Köln im Bergischen Land. Termin steht noch nicht, wird im Juli/August sein.


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Köln geht i.O.

Juli/August ist meine Urlaubszeit also umso besser #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Sehr gut, ich merk Dich mal vor. Wenn der Termin steht, geb ich Bescheid.


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Alles klar! #6

Und "Köln geht i.O." hat sich evtl ein wenig komisch angehört.. Hätte es anders schreiben sollen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

He, da geht ja mal was!
Würde gerne zu euch dazustoßen, allerdings liegen so 400 km zwischen uns. Ist doch ein büsschen weit.

Nochmal zum Aal:
Ich fasse zusammen: Im Prinzip ist sich jeder einig, dass die Kauflandaktion eine Marketinggeschichte ist. Uneinigkeit besteht lediglich in der Bewertung dieses Vorgangs. Die einen sind froh, dass irgendetwas passiert, die anderen halten nichts von der Aktion. Wir sollten aufpassen, dass wir uns gegenseitig nichts im Sinne von "Blindheit", "Schwarzmalerei" usw. vorwerfen. Wir diskutieren hier in einem anonymen Raum und keiner kann den anderen aufrgund unseres Geschreibsels beurteilen. 

Dennoch tue ich mich schwer, Gebäuden zu vetrauen, deren Fundament rissig ist. Ich gebe mal ein anderes, drastischeres Beispiel zum Besten: In der Uni hatten wir damals einige Veranstaltungen zum Thema "Wahrnehmung und Hirnphysiologie". An sich eine spannende Geschichte und auf den ersten Eindruck auch völlig unverdächtig. Steigt man dann aber in die Materie ein, so eröffnet sich eine Welt des Grauens. Woher kommen unsere Erkenntnisse? Ganz einfach, von der invasiven Hirnforschung an Tieren. Katzen, denen Elektroden mal senkrecht, mal waagrecht ins Gehirn geschoben werden. Hunden, denen der gesamte Neocortex abgeschabt wurde, neugeborenen Katzen, denen man die Augen zunähte, um zu erkunden, wie sich das Sehvermögen dann entwickelt. 
Ich kann einem auf diese Weise entstandenen Wissen nichts, aber auch gar nichts abgewinnen. Es ist völlig wertlos, egal wie vielen Schlaganfallpatienten damit geholfen wurde. Es ist einfach _nicht richtig_.  Aus einer schlechten Idee kann einfach nichts gutes entstehen.

Zum Aal: Es ist genau dasselbe, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass wir es bei der Kaufland`schen Marketingidee nicht mit einer physischen Manipulation zu tun haben, sondern mit einer massiven psychischen und emotionalen Beeinflussung des Menschen, oder sagen wir lieber, wie Kaufland es wirklich meint, des Konsumenten. _So_ funktioniert Artenschutz einfach nicht. Wie dann? Am ehesten, indem man, wie Albert Schweitzer es einmal sagte, _gar nichts tut_. Das hört sich nur auf den ersten Blick albern an. Nichts tun meint nicht, die Hände in den Schoß zu legen und fatalistischerweise auf das Ende der Welt zu warten. Nichts tun bedeutet lediglich, die Stellung des Menschen als ein Geschöpf unter vielen anzuerkennen. Nicht_ alles_ Land umzupflügen. Nicht _jeden_ Fluss zu verbauen. Nicht stetig das Maximum zu wollen, sondern sich ganz bewusst zu beschränken. Die Annehmlichkeiten des modernen Lebens genießen, aber nicht in vollen Zügen. Nicht 150 Aale im Jahr zu fangen, sondern vielleicht nur 15. 
Manch einer mag sagen, ich würde hier theoretisieren. Das ganze lässt sich aber ruckzuck in die Tat umsetzen, spätestens beim nächsten Fischzug.

Übrigens: Ich fange und esse gerne Aale! Südlich der Hauptwasserscheide (Linie etwa Nürnberg) schwimmt nicht ein einziger Aal, der nicht besetzt wurde, da der Aal das schwarze Meer nicht als Wanderroute nutzt. Da glücklicherweise kaum noch besetzt wird, ist der Aal bei uns ein "Auslaufmodell". In 20 Jahren wird man kaum noch einen fangen. Bis dahin aber: Wohl bekomm´s!


----------



## Ollek (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

|rolleyes Mensch Ralle du hast dir ja wirklich "einen von der Seele geschrieben".

Und genau dieses "von der Seele schreiben" werte ich mal als ein Zeichen das dir irgendwo der Schuh drückt.(ich kann mich aber auch irren)
Das du wegen irgendwas recht unzufrieden bist und eine Aktion wie die von Kaufland als nicht echt oder unglaubwürdig einstufst da man etwas was du tust scheinbar nicht genug würdigt was dein Urteil in dem Falle für meine Begriffe als doch recht voreingenommen ausfallen lässt. (was aber nur meine Meinung ist)

Und da fällt mir ein früherer Beitrag hier aus dem Thread auf wo du auf die Pflege eines Biotops eingehst was natürlich absolut top und löblich ist #6



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In meinem Garten finden sich Steinhaufen, kleinere Ecken mit Brennesseln, eine große Fläche mit heimischen Sommerblumen, Haselnußsträucher und viele andere heimische Gewächse. Seit über 30 Jahren arbeite ich aktiv daran, meinen Teil zum Erhalt der Natur beizutragen. Sei es das ausgraben von Riesenbärenklau in einem Orchideenbiotop, das aufhängen von durchbohrten Holzblöcken als Kinderstube für ( ebenfalls stark bedrohte ) Holzbienen, durch Gespräche mit Kindern und Erwachsenen, die Fragen zur Natur haben, und viele andere kleine Winzigkeiten. Ich habe über viele Jahre in meiner Heimat die kartierung von Tag- und Nachtschmetterlingen übernommen. Tiere die kaum jemand zur Kenntnis nimmt.
> 
> *Nicht aus einer höheren Berufung heraus, sondern einfach weil es mir Freude macht.*



|rolleyesUnd im gleichem Atemzug nennst du Behörden, Verbände oder normale Menschen die für *dein* dafürhalten teils irsinnige Entscheidungen treffen.
Die du für *dein* Naturverständnis als unaktzeptabel und verwerflich einstufst weshalb ich eben schon glaube das *dein* *Urteilsvermögen* bezogen auf die "Naturschutz/Marketingaktion" von Kaufland durch deine teilweise Ablehnung gegenüber anderen Aktionen getrübt zu sein scheint.

*(Du schufftest und andere kassieren die Lorbeeren)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genausolange treffe ich auf maßlose Ignoranz, himmelschreiende Inkompetenz bei Behörden und Verbänden, bei " normalen " Menschen, die Ihren Garten mit Gift tränken. Ich treffe auf Irrsinnigkeiten im Namen des Naturschutz, die mehr schaden als nutzen, auf Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen in vollkommen ungeeigneten Biotopen, nur damit sich ein paar *Profilneurotiker* in der *Presse* dickemachen können.


 (Das spricht Bände und läst mich wie in einem offenem Buch lesen)

Und einzig und allein darauf wollte ich jetzt hinaus und aufzeigen das du für *meine* Begriffe diesbezüglich eben nicht genug frei argumentierst und für viele Aktionen die man garnicht soviel hinterfragen muss eine kritische Haltung hast.(was natürlich oft auch angebracht ist)

#6 Keine Bange ich bin keine Psychologe und will dir auch nichts einreden sondern nur meinen Eindruck vermitteln den ich durch eine doch recht gute Menschenkentniss habe was du aber sicher gern anders sehen darfst. Auch wenn du bezogen auf die von dir angesprochenen Behörden Verbände und normalen Meschen sogar recht haben solltest.

Soll also heissen macht (und damit sprech ich wieder die Mehrheit an) nicht soviel Brühe und stellt Kaufland wegen einer doch recht aktzeptablen Aktion ob Marketing oder Naturschutz so an den Pranger, denn andere Ketten halten das ganz und gar nicht so wie ein unabhängiger kritischer Betrachter der Fischerei in seinen jährlichen Studien veröffentlicht *und dem Gewiss ausschliesslich an der Natur liegt.* (auch wenn viele das jetzt wieder anders sehen und den berühmten schwarzen Pinsel rausholen und mit "malen" beginnen|supergri)

In dem Sinne schönen Tag noch

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ja und Nein Ollek,


Wer lange genug im Naturschutz aktiv ist, wird unweigerlich Frust aufbauen. Das geht gar nicht anders, denn was heute alles unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Naturschutzes betrieben wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. 

Das hat aber nix mit würdigen meiner Arbeit zu tun. Da lege ich gar keinen Wert auf Bohei sondern bin eigentlich froh, wenn ich von den Behörden nicht noch Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen bekommen, was oft genug geschieht. 

Und natürlich drückt der Schuh. Nämlich da, wo solche Aktionen wie die von Kaufland als Massenalibi für´s Nixtun gebraucht werden. Wenn Du meine Beiträge aufmerksam gelesen hast, wird Dir das mehrfach aufgefallen sein. Die Masse begrüßt solche Aktionen, weil sie praktisch sind, bequem und mit keinem allzugroßen Opfer verbunden. Es sind Alibiaktionen die verhindern dass man sich wirklich ernsthaft mit der Thematik auseinandersetzt.

Das wäre anders, wenn man z.B. den Strom rationieren würde. Da wäre der Naturschutz schnell zu Ende.

 Nicht nur für Kaufland, sondern auch für alle die sich damit beruhigen " das ja was getan wird ". Nix wird damit getan, gar nix. 




Übrigens esse ich gar keinen Aal und stelle ihm auch nicht mehr gezielt nach. Und das Naturschutzding mach ich ausschließlich in meiner direkten Umgebung. Und zwar, weil ich diese gerne so erhalten hätte, wie ich sie aus meiner Kindheit kenne.


----------



## Ollek (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer lange genug im Naturschutz aktiv ist, wird unweigerlich Frust aufbauen. Das geht gar nicht anders, denn was heute alles unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Naturschutzes betrieben wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.



#6 siehst du Ralle jetzt nähern wir uns doch schonmal an, und diese Meinung ist auch voll und ganz nachvollziehbar.

Einen kleinen Wermutstropfen bezüglich der Aktion von Kaufland hätte ich aber noch bei der Beurteilung deiner und anderer Betrachtungsweisen.

Du sprichst sehr oft von Massenalibi und einige von Imageaufbessern.

Ich meine kann ja alles sein.
Aber dennoch glaube ich nicht wirklich drann da ich gestern den ganzen Tag Werbefernsehen geschaut und im Bahnhof bei den Zeitschriften sämtlich Ilustrierte durchgesehen habe nur um einen Hinweiss zu finden das hier wie von einigen behauptet, eine grosse Werbekampange initiiert wurde und im Gange sein soll.

Ich konnte aber keine Hinweise darauf bis auf den Vermerk auf der Website dieser Firma finden.
Und auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis rennen urplötzlich *nicht* alle nach Kaufland weil die auf einmal so "gut" zu den Aalen sind weswegen ich diese "These" nachwievor in Frage stelle!
Denn diese Thematik ist eigentlich nur bei im Vergleich relativ wenigen Interessengruppen wie Angler, Naturschützer etc. von wirklich "grossem" Interesse. (da die Beteiligung an C&R Themen bei weitem besser und spannender ist :q)

Und deshalb zählt für mich weiterhin nur der *Fakt* den die Grafik belegt und die ich *erstmal* nicht anzweifle (wie mir einige hier im Thread erklärbar machen wollten #d)

Und die Tatsache das hier ein Unternehmen auf diese Problematik reagiert was für mich ein weiterer unumstösslicher *Fakt* ist den zumindest ich nicht (oder noch nicht) kritisch hinterfrage.
Und solange keine gegensätzlichen Beweise Zahlen oder Fakten kommen ist das eine Sache die unserer Interessengruppe der Angler als Positiv sehen sollte ohne,...naja alles miess zu reden auch wenns nur ne Ente sein sollte. (auf deutsch gesagt)

Aber wenn alles klappt morgen oder so hoffe ich das hier die Firma selbst Stellung bezieht. |supergri Was dann wieder in Frage gestellt werden darf was ja bei einigen schon einen Automatismuss zu sein scheint.

Egal wenns klappt hoff ich das hier mal der eine oder andere Mod für die Antwort mal einen Gastzugang einrichten kann.

Gruss #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und deshalb zählt für mich weiterhin nur der *Fakt* den die Grafik belegt und die ich *erstmal* nicht anzweifle (wie mir einige hier im Thread erklärbar machen wollten #d)


 

Nur anzweifeln ist natürlich sehr einfach. Man muß sich dann schon die Mühe machen und in den Arbeiten von ICES und EIFAC sehr aufmerksam lesen und das geht nicht in ein oder zwei Stunden. 

Noch einfacher ist es natürlich, etwas nicht anzuzweifeln, sondern zum *Fakt* zu erklären. Das liefert dann nämlich nicht nur Beweise, sondern entbindet gleichzeitig von der oft mühevollen Recherche die unabdingbar ist, um sich eine wirklich eigene Meinung zu bilden. Das annehmen von einzelnen Arbeiten, Statistiken und Grafiken ist nämlich nicht die eigene Meinung, sondern das ungeprüfte Übernehmen der Meinung anderer. 


Das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, war über Jahrhunderte genauso ein *Fakt*, wie das Erschaffen des Menschen durch Gottes Hand. Und Kopernikus und Darwin waren Spinner und Ketzer, die die *Fakten* verleugneten.


----------



## Pinn (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Jose schrieb:


> bei dir sehe ich nur 'reine lehre' und in kauf genommenen aal-Leere.
> 
> antworte mir bitte, wenn überhaupt, per pn - der trööt hier hat solche nickeligkeiten nicht verdient.



@jose: Selbstverständlich werde ich Deiner Bitte nicht entsprechen. Du stellt Deine Argumente hier rein, bezeichnest mich als Anhänger irgendeiner reinen Lehre, bringst noch angebliche Nickeligkeiten mit ins Spiel und gibst vor, Dir Sorgen um den Trööt zu machen. Gleichzeitig bittest Du mich darum, die Konversation per PN fortzusetzen. So nicht! Trotzdem ein netter Versuch!:q 

Zur "reinen Lehre": Keine Ahnung, was damit gemeint ist. Oder besteht der Sinn nur aus dem Wortspiel "Reine Lehre" -> "Aalleere"?

Zur Sache: Auch ich habe mitbekommen, dass die natürlichen Aalbestände in meinen Angelgewässern (Rhein, Ruhr, Kanäle) stark zurückgegangen sind. Das ist nicht zu übersehen. Angler, die nachts auf Aal ansitzen, gehen oft leer aus. Früher waren zweistellige Fänge keine Seltenheit.

Aber allein weil heute deutlich weniger Aale gefangen werden als vor zwei Jahrzehnten, ist für mich der Aal noch nicht als Art bedroht. Ich sehe das so wie es sich mir darstellt: Ein stellenweise sicher dramatischer Rückgang, den ich aber nicht objektiv quantifizieren kann, da hier ausschließlich Anglererfahrungen einfließen, die selbstverständlich subjektiv gefärbt sind.

Andererseits nochmal mein von einigen belächeltes Beispiel des persönlich bekannten Aalexperten, der jede Ansitznacht seine Aale fängt. Da ich selber nicht so auf Aale versessen bin, habe ich mich eigentlich auch nur sehr oberflächlich für seine Methode interessiert. Irgendwas ist bei ihm anders, als bei seinen Kollegen. Was genau, habe ich nie herausgefunden. Wenn die sich heute zu viert oder fünft gemeinsam eine Nacht zwecks Aalangeln um die Ohren schlagen, hat er vielleicht drei Aale und die Kumpels nur Wallerbabies. Früher kamen die locker auf 30 Aale, wovon 20 auf seinen Haken gingen und die restlichen 10 sich auf die vier anderen Angler verteilten. Egal wie der Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Geschichten bewertet wird, es werden noch Aale gefangen.

Und mancherorts wäre man sie gerne los, was aber selbst mit modernen Mitteln wie der Elektrofischerei nicht befriedigend gelingt. Ich spreche von natürlichen Salmoniden-Laichgewässern.

Ich sehe den Aal noch nicht als bedrohte Tierart. Aber die Gründe für den Rückgang der Aal-Populationen sollte man weiter im Auge behalten, weil sich da offensichtlich Faktoren in unserer Umwelt (einschließlich der Gewässer) verändert haben bzw. dazugekommen oder weggefallen sind.

Das Gleiche gilt übrigens auch für die Zanderproblematik.

Zu meinem "Lieblingsthema#q" Kaufland:

Könnte es sein, dass die Bezugspreise für Räucheraal mittlerweile astronomische Höhen erreicht haben und sich deshalb nicht mehr gewinnbringend verkaufen lassen?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Dezember 2008)

*Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Hallo @all,

Bin gerade über diesen Artikel gestolpert:

http://blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=5965&class=106&thema=4493#

Bewirkt diese Maßnahme nur den berüchtigten Tropfen auf den heißen Stein? Oder ist das eine Sinnvolle Maßnahme zur "Bestandsrettung"


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Sinnlos wie ein Kropf ... nur Gewissensberuhigung von Politikern und Funktionären. Das eigentliche und große Problem des Aalschwunds wird nicht mal angekratzt !​


----------



## duck_68 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Glasaalentnahmeverbot der BF würde Sinn machen.....


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Ist beruhigend zu sehen das die Politiker in NL genausoweit denken wie hier. Zu allererst wird der beschnitten , der am wenigsten dafür kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Glasaalentnahme der BF würde Sinn machen.....


 
... zum Beispiel


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Schon paar tage alt der Artikel,aber nen neuer schadet ja nicht.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142640


lg


----------



## Lorenz (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Hi


irgendeiner muss ja mal ,wenn auch klein,anfangen!
Wenn keiner den Anfang macht wird das doch sonst nie was...


Das es wenig direkt ändert bzw. zu Gunsten des Aals und seinem Bestand verbessert,dürfte ja jedem klar sein!


----------



## DonTonno (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Bewirkt diese Maßnahme nur den berüchtigten Tropfen auf den heißen Stein? Oder ist das eine Sinnvolle Maßnahme zur "Bestandsrettung"


 

bei ca.200 tonnen aal (laichfähig) die die pertri-jünger in holland pro jahr rausholen ist der tropfen etwas größer...

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2135/

wirklich sinnvoll wäre nur ein absolutes, weltweites fangverbot für die nächsten jahre....
aber da ja glasaal in manchen eu-ländern eine delikatesse ist wird es noch jahre dauern bis sich was tut#q

ich finde es "nur" schade das die generationen nach uns nicht mehr die möglichkeiten haben aal zu fangen, zu räuchern und zu essen...

doch leider ist in jedem von uns zuwenig von john sidley (http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2135/)


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143076

gehts um´s gleiche Thema. Ich werd die beiden Themen später zusammenführen.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Das ist Aktionismus-denn wenn ein Land nichts macht, kommt die komische Halb-Monats-Sperre von der EU,und da ist es einfacher den Anglern etwas wegzunehmen als den Berufsfischen, die sich einig sind.

Wenn man Diskussionen unter uns Angler verfolgt merkt man immer : je unsiniger der Vorschlag ist, desto mehr fangen an wie ein 68er mit Schuldgefühlen alle zu bekehren.
Und da haben andere Verbände/Politiker/Spendenorganisationen leichtes spiel.


----------



## Pinn (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Ob das Entnahmeverbot für Angler Sinn macht, zweifel ich entschieden an!

Aale sind seltener geworden, und über die Gründe dafür dürften eigentlich kaum Zweifel bestehen: Verbaute Flüsse, Glasaalfang und möglicherweise Veränderungen der Wasserqualität und damit verbundene Verschiebung der Artenanteile in unseren Gewässern.

Aber wenn die Angelfischerei zum Buhmann gemacht und mit Verboten belegt wird, muss man auch auf die Berufsfischerei hinweisen. Ich denke, deren Entnahmeanteil an fangfähigen Aalen ist auch nicht unerheblich.

Es gibt interessante Untersuchungen, die den Rückgang der Aalpopulationen auf ihre Unverträglichkeit mit Umweltgiften wie PCB zurückführen. Ich denke, wenn man was für eine menschengerechte (!) Umwelt tun will oder anders gesagt diesen Anspruch an sich selber hat, sollte man auch solche Diskussionen im Auge behalten:
http://blogs.taz.de/reptilienfonds/2007/01/10/der-aal-vor-dem-aus/

Was ich schlimm finde, ist die heutige Naivität von Gutmenschen, die gerne im Naturschutzmäntelchen auftritt. Leider entspricht sowas dem aktuellen Zeitgeist und ist in, weshalb auch viele Mitmenschen auf salatdrapierte Models in großseitigen Anzeigen fliegen und die Botschaft dahinter für aktiven Naturschutz halten.  Sorry an alle, die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen: Die Models würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht von der Bettkannte schubsen, aber die Methode dieser Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mag ich nicht.

Ähnlich ordne ich den Verzicht von Kaufland auf Räucheraalverkauf ein. Der trifft genau ins Herz der Naturschützer. Und keiner muss sich dafür entschuldigen, dass die Preise für Räucheraal solche astronomischen Höhen erreicht haben, die ihn im Einzelhandel eh schon fast unverkäuflich machen.

Und noch ein interessanter Link:
http://www.socialistgroup.org/gpes/media/documents/25268_25268_0472_de.pdf
Die Europäische Kommission beschäftigt sich also auch mit der Aalproblematik, und ganz klar geht es ihr um Interessen der Berufsfischer und ihrer Mitarbeiter.  Aalbestände sollen ggf. aufgefüllt werden, damit eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung sichergestellt werden kann und Arbeitsplätze erhalten bleiben.

Das finde ich von der Zielsetzung her absolut  in Ordnung. Ob das so funktioniert, ist freilich ein anderes Thema.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## gallus (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalentnahme in NL ab Jan. verboten....... Macht das Sinn?*

Tach auch,

also ich denke,dasz alle aalentnehmenden Fraktionen gefragt sind,
diese Art zu Schützen,Hegen und Pflegen!

Irgendwo sitzen wir ja wohl alle auf dem selben Ast,oder?|wavey:


----------



## Janbr (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Ralle 24

Oh, jetzt ist der Trööt doch noch ganz schön lange geworden.....

Dann fühle ich mich auch noch mal genötigt was zu schreiben. Ich kann deine Frustration nur allzu gut verstehen. Auch ich bin jahrelang aktiv im Umweltschutz tätigt gewesen und natürlich hast du recht, jeder will es einfach und ohne viel Opfer haben.

Ich verstehe aber deine Schwarzmalerei nur bedingt. Ich habe mit keinem Wort gemeint das es reicht, sich bei Kaufland "unter zu stellen". Ich meine damit, dass natürlich jeder selbst etwas für seine Umwelt tun sollte bzw. muss. Dazu gehört eben auch Verzicht. Aber, mir sind die Beweggründe letztendlich total egal, wenn das Ergebniss stimmt.

Ein anderes Beispiel:

Viele Truppemübungsplätze sind diereinsten Biotope, da sie eben sehr gut bewacht, 98% des Jahres wachsen und gedeihen können wie sie wollen. Ich persönlich bin absolut kein Befürworter irgendwelcher Armeen, wo auch immer auf der Welt, aber in diesem Fall ist der Umweltschutz ein absolutes "Zufallsergebniss", ein "Abfallprodukt". Es ist aber deshalb dem Umweltschutz kein bisschen weniger dienlich, oder?

Ist eine Aktion die dem Umweltschutz dient nur dann eine sinnvolle Aktion, wenn sie von vorne herein nur diesem Ziel zugedacht war und keinerlei anderen Nebeneffekt erzielt? Als Beispiel, in meiner Heimatstadt München, wurde einmal im Jahr ein sog. "Ramadama (auf Hochdeutsch: räumen tun wir) veranstalltet. Dabei wurden die Isarauen gesäuber und von Müll befreit bzw. unter Anleitung bestimmte Flächen renaturiert. Es gab nun Firmen, die Ihren Mitarbeitern die Arbeitszeit dieses Tages "Geschenkt" haben, wenn sie daran teilnehmen. Das ganze wurde natürlich auch von der lokalen Presse aufgenommen und es war sicher auch ne tolle Werbung für die Unternehmen. Aber nichts desto weniger hat es doch der Umweltgedient, oder etwa nicht?

Die Frage ist doch dann, darf man Gutes (wie auch immer man das definiert) nur im Stillen tun? Ich bin bei einer Sache vollkommen deiner Meinung, die Leute von Kaufland sind keine Helden, unter Umständen handeln sie aus ganz anderen Gründen, aber unter Strich kommt für die Umwelt was positives raus, oder?

Natürlich erhalte ich, bildlich gesprochen, jetzt keine Absulotion weil ich bei Kaufland oder Fairtrade einkaufe. Du hast recht, jeder sollte seinen Arsch bewegen und sich selbt aktiv engagieren, nicht desto trotz bleibt am Ende ein, vielleicht für dich fragwürdiger, Erfolg für die Umwelt zurück.

Ich erwähre mich etwas dagegen, in unserer heutigen Geschäftswelt, hinter Allem und Jedem einen Marketinggag zur Steigerung des eigenen Images zu sehen. Wie oben bereits geschrieben, ich arbeite für eines der grössten Nahrungsmittelunternehmen weltweit und natürlich hat auch dieses Unternehmen "Dreck am Stecken" und in der Vergangenheit nicht immer Alles 100% sauber gelöst, aber dieses Unternehmen hat eine ganz klarer Policy zum Thema Nachhaltigkeit und nachhaltiger Resourceneinsatz. Ich habe es selbst schon erlebt, dass technische Lösungen verworfen wurden obwohl sie die billigeren gewesen wären, nur weil diese z.B. nicht recyclebar waren. In diesem Fall hat das Unternhmen definitiv draufgezahlt. Das Thema wurde übrigens nicht nicht einmal dem Verbraucher kommuniziert und er bekommt es auch so nicht mit.

Es gibt etliche, mir bekannte Unternehmen, die nicht unerhebliche Beträge für Umweltschutz ausgeben ohne auch nur eine einzige Silbe davon an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen zu lassen. Es gibt z.B. Unternehmen bzw. Unternehmer, die Lachsfangquoten aufkaufen um diese zum Schutz des Lachses einfach ruhen zu lassen.

Es gibt auf der anderen Seite auch Unternehmen, die weiter gehen als eben "nur" finanzielle Unterstützung zu geben. Ich erlebe Unternehmen, die selbst Patenschaften für renaturierte Bäche übernehmen oder Ihren Mitarbeitern im Jahr 5 Arbeitage (eine Arbeitswoche) für die Mitarbeit bei umwelt- oder sozialbezogenen Projekten freistellen. Ohne das du jemals auch nur einen Buchstaben davon in irgendeiner Zeitung lesen wirst.

Was will ich damit sagen, ganz einfach, vermute nicht immer das schlechteste hinter jeder Aktion und selbst wenn diese zu 100% dazu dient das eigene Image aufzupollieren, ist mir das immer noch lieber als eben sein Image als Unternhmen nicht aufzupolieren und gar nicht zu tun.

Schöne Grüsse

Jan


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Wenn sich die EU zu einer endgültigen Gesetzgebung hinsichtlich Schonzeiten und Entnahmeverbote des Aals durchringt, bleibt ihr gar nichts anderes über, diese auch auf Gewässer mit Meeresanschluss und die Angelfischerei auszudehnen. 

Betrachten wir doch einmal die Anglergemeinde nicht aus Millionen Individuen zusammengesetzt, sondern als eine einzige Gruppe (bei der gewerblichen Fischerei reden wir ja auch von _der_ Berufsfischerei und nicht von 10.000 Aalreusen). Wie war es noch? 200 Tonnen Aal von Anglern in Holland pro Jahr. Das rechne man mal hoch. Die Entnahmemenge des Aals durch den Angler ist hochbedeutsam. Da kann man eben nicht sagen: Ich fange doch nur ein paar im Jahr - das macht das Kraut doch nicht fett! Genau das tut es aber doch.

Ein weiterer Aspekt wurde hier aber noch gar nicht angesprochen. Ich muss mich wiederholen: Südlich der europäischen Hauptwasserscheide incl. dem gesamten Donaueinzugsgebiet war der Aal nicht heimisch. In den letzten Jahrzehnten wurden Abermillionen Glasaale besetzt. Jeder dieser Aale macht sich zwar in der Räuchertonne sehr gut, ist aber dem Fortpflanzungszyklus von vornherein entzogen, da er nicht das schwarze Meer durchschwimmt. Zumindest bei uns wird der Aal kaum noch besetzt, was aber wiederum nichts mit dem Artenschutz zu tun hat, sondern schlicht mit der Tatsache, dass der Besatz mittlerweile fast unbezahlbar ist. 
Dennoch sollte man den Besatz in solch artfremde Gewässer vollkommen einstellen. Das wäre mal einen Vorschlag in den Hauptversammlungen der Vereine wert.


----------



## Ollek (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur anzweifeln ist natürlich sehr einfach. Man muß sich dann schon die Mühe machen und in den Arbeiten von ICES und EIFAC sehr aufmerksam lesen und das geht nicht in ein oder zwei Stunden.



Ich muss nicht unbedingt Fischereibiologe bei ICES und EIFAC sein oder mich in einem "Wochenendkurs" ausbilden lassen um zu erkennen das es dem Europäischen Aal schlecht geht. Was von vielen unabhängig voneinander Arbeitenen Instituten belegt wird weshalb ich mir es in der Tat leicht mache und dieser einfach zu verstehenden und oft genannten  Grafik *erstmal *glauben schenke und die für mich dann ein Fakt darstellt.

Der im Gegenzug zu anderen hier genanten "Fakten" für mich schlicht schwerer wiegt.

Für mich ist das eine einfache Rechnung.

*Dem Aal gehts schlecht* (dazu muss ich kein Wissensschaflter sein um das zu begreifen, denn die sagen es mir) *+* *Handelskette nimmt die Ware Aal aus dem Programm* = *Postitives Zeichen*.(was sicherlich nicht himmelhochjauchzend alle Probleme beseitig)

|rolleyes Warum also jetzt den Berufsnörgler rausholen und an Verarsche glauben und das nachhaltige Denken in Frage stellen was Janbr im letzen Posting bezogen auf seine Firma erklärt hat?

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Jan

Ich fühle mich vollkommen mißverstanden.|rolleyes

Alle von Dir aufgeführten Beispiele sind fast alle erstklassige Beispiele für Naturschutz. Einen Truppenübungsplatz haben wir selbst fast vor der Türe ( Wahner Heide ) und er ist  (noch) ein sehr artenreicher Biotop. Ich lasse mich jetzt nicht mal dazu aus, wie lange das nach beendigung der Nutzung durch das Militär und der Unterschutzstellung noch sein wird, denn das ist ein ganz anderes Thema und hat mehr mit der nun fehlenden Nutzung zu tun, als mit etwaigen Besucherströmen. 
Ich finde es , gelinde gesagt, eine Katastrophe wenn Aktionen wie die der von Dir geschilderten Arbeitgeber im Stillen geschehen und nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Das verhindert Nachahmer. Leider. Denn dort wird aktiv und vor der eigenen Türe gehandelt.
Ich hab´s schon mehrfach geschrieben und mach´s nochmal.
Die Aktion von Kaufland ist marketinggelenkt. Aber deshalb nicht unlauter oder verwerflich. Und ich verurteile Kaufland dafür nicht ( was die auch nicht im geringsten interessieren würde ). Ich störe mich daran, dass diese Aktion zu euphorisch bejubelt wird. Und das grade von Anglern, die den Nutzen einer solchen Kampagne eigentlich realistisch einschätzen können sollten. Realismus ist aber unbedingt notwendig um erkennen zu können, wo und wann man was selbst machen könnte. Realismus ist aber nich bequem und auch oft bitter. Dazu gehört einzusehen, wo man als einzelner Mensch absolut gar nichts erreichen kann. Das aber nur, um die Kräfte auf die Dinge zu lenken, die von jedem einzelnen beeinflussbar sind.

@ Kohlmeise

Volle Zustimmung. Ganz unabhängig davon, ob die zu besetzende Art vom Aussterben bedroht ist oder nicht. 


@ Ollek

Man muß auch nicht Fischereibiologe sein, um in den Erklärungen von ICES und EIFAC auf Passagen zu stoßen, in denen von den Instituten selbst darauf hingewiesen wird, dass das Datenmaterial sehr unvollkommen ist. Und das die daraus folgernden Statistiken und Annahmen sich auf eben diese löchrige Datenstruktur stützen.  
Das beide dies erklären, kann man gar nicht hoch genug bewerten und ist ein klassisches Beispiel für hochkompetentes Arbeiten.
Das nun die Verwender dieser Ergebnisse genau diesen Umstand verschweigen ist auch völlig normal und ein klassisches Beispiel für interessengesteuertes und manipulierendes arbeiten.

Dem Aal gehts schlecht, schreibst Du. Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis ? Ich bin einverstanden, wenn wir das auf die Individuen beziehen, die in Turbinen gehäckselt, in Konserven gepresst oder geräuchert werden. Denen gehts tatsächlich schlecht. Aber der Art ??
Ich hab schon mal geschrieben, dass der Aal eine hochopportune Art mit riesigem Verbreitungsgebiet ist. Kein Wissenschaftler kann mit gerne bemühten Fakten belegen, ab welchem Bestand der Aal als Art in seinem Fortbestand gefährdet ist. Ich bin einverstanden, wenn man sagt: " Zur Sicherheit gehen wir davon aus, dass diese Grenze erreicht ist ". Dann aber muß man auch die Konsequenz haben zum Schutz dort anzusetzen, wo spürbare Erfolge zu verzeichnen sind. 
Es ist - und auch da wiederhole ich mich - ganz ähnlich bei unseren Schmetterlingen. Fast alle Arten stehen unter strengem Schutz. Das Ganze bejubeln der Unterschutzstellung seit den 70er Jahren hat davon abgelenkt Druck auf die Landwirtschaft zu erzeugen, beim mähen einen Meter Randstreifen nur einmal im Jahr zu mähen. 
Also sterben die Arten weiter aus. Macht aber nix, denn sie stehen ja unter Schutz. 

Als Fazit kann man ohne Gewissensbisse sagen:

Wenn es nicht gelingt, Maßnahmen zu ergreifen die das Verschwinden einer Art sicher verhindern, dann sind alle Alibimaßnahmen für die Katz. Und dann kann man auch aus dem noch vorhandenen Pool schöpfen, so lange das möglich ist. 

Das klingt brutal, ist aber realistisch.


----------



## Janbr (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Ralle24

Wie gesagt ich kann deine grundsätzlichen Beweggründe teilweise verstehen, aber nicht ganz bei diesem Trööt un diesem Thema. Wenn man sich die ersten Antworten anschaut, was ist daran zu euphorisch?


> Find ich gut von Kaufland.
> 
> Starke Leistung.. find ich echt richti gut.
> 
> ...


 
Es wird von den meisten Postern begrüsst, dass ein Zeichen gesetzt wird und das dies positiv zu bewerten ist. Dieser Meinung kann ich mich ohne wenn und aber anschliessen, denn es sagt nicht aus, damit ist der Aal gerettet und wir können uns Alle zurücklehnen und die Füsse hoch legen, oder?

Das solche Aktionen im Stillen geschehen hängt nicht zu Letzte mit dem teilweisen sehr schlechten öffentlichen Image mancher Firmen oder Konzerne zusammen.

Nur mal rein hypothetisch, eine Firma wie Kraus Maffei Wegmann (stellt z.B. den Kampfpanzer Leopard 2 her) würde sich öffentlich an Umweltschutzaktionen teilnehmen und dies auch in der Öffentlichkeit breit treten. Meinst du nicht, das eine ähnliche Diskussion wie hier bei Kaufland vorprogrammiert wäre? Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Leute KMW vorwerfen würden, sie wollen nur davon ablenken, dass sie Waffen zum Töten von Menschen bauen?

Was ist mit einem Chemikonzern, der sich öffentlich im Umweltschutz betätigt? Sieht das nicht sofort nach Imagekampagne aus?

Glaub mir, ein Konzern wie mein Brötchengeber, wird, egal was er macht, damit zu kämpfen haben, dass Ihm vorgeworfen wird er will nur von irgendetwas ablenken und nur deshalb engagiert er sich im Bereich Umwelt oder an sozialen Projekten. Dann lieber im Stillen agieren.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ollek (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dem Aal gehts schlecht, schreibst Du. Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis ?



Nicht zuletzt meiner langjährigen Erfahrung als Aalangler, aber auch durch lesen verschiedener Publikationen zum Thema an dem ich sehr interessiert bin. und dem ich unvoreingenommen gegenüberstehe da für mich kein Grund vorliegt dem nicht zu glauben im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Dingen die man uns erzählen will.

Einen kurzen Überblick neben den bereits im Thread genannten Links kannst du dir auch
hier
hier
hier
hier
hier

insbesondere auch hier



> Das Aufkommen an Jungfischen, den sogenannten Glasaalen, ist in Europa verglichen mit den langjährigen Mittelwerten des letzten Jahrhunderts auf fünf Prozent zurückgegangen. Eine klare Ursache dafür steht nicht fest


oder da, 
ansehen,
aus dem wiederum hervorgeht *warum* solche Aktionen  gestartet werden. Denn daran sehe ich das Bedarf besteht an solchen Aktion*en
*wie der von Kaufland



> Noch vor einem Jahr, als Greenpeace das erste Ranking gemacht hat, erhielt kein Unternehmen ein "Grün". Mit einer roten Ausnahme befanden sich alle im Stadium Orange. Greenpeace-Experte Jürgen Knirsch: "Der Handel bewegt sich" - der eine früher, der andere später. Edeka-Sprecher Alexander Lüders sagte am Dienstag zur taz: "Wir werden am 9. Januar ein konkretes Programm zur schonenden Meerespolitik vorstellen." Umweltschützer Knirsch hofft, dass so auch der Druck auf Fischereiindustrie und Politik steigt, die Meere nicht länger zu plündern. Die nächste Gelegenheit zum Umsteuern gibt es Donnerstag. Dann entscheiden die EU-Fischereiminister über die Fangquoten für 2009. Bisher haben sie immer erlaubt, etwa vom Kabeljau mehr aus dem Meer zu holen, als Experten für gut halten.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal geschrieben, dass der Aal eine hochopportune Art mit riesigem Verbreitungsgebiet ist. Kein Wissenschaftler kann mit gerne bemühten Fakten belegen, ab welchem Bestand der Aal als Art in seinem Fortbestand gefährdet ist. Ich bin einverstanden,



Nein sicher können das die Wissenschaftler (noch) nicht.

Aber man muss sich anhand der Glassaale die Aufwandern ein Bild oder wenigstens die Vermutung schaffen das beim Aal irgendwas "faul".

Und man hat jetzt 2 Optionen.

Die erste hat mit Kaufland *begonnen*. 
Ich betone *BEGONNEN*, denn diese Option ist noch lange nicht abgeschlossen sondern steht als einzelner Baustein für ein gesamtes Gebäude wozu sicherlich auch zählt, das wir die Binnenwege der Aal nicht weiter verbauen und ihnen weiter Hindernisse in den Weg legen.

Die zweite Option lese ich zum Teil aus deiner Haltung raus und bitte verzeih wenn ich mich da irre.

Wir warten solange bis kein Glassaal mehr ankommt und tun als wenn nix ist.

Auch stellen wir keinerlei Vermutungen oder wenigstens ansatzweise Forschung an um zu zeigen ob die Art bedroht ist oder nicht sondern wir glauben weiter das es dem Aal ansich gutgeht.

Wir stellen jedes nochso winzige positive Zeichen in Frage und lehnen es mit Unglaube ab.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich störe mich daran, dass diese Aktion zu euphorisch bejubelt wird.



 gestern habe ich versucht zu erklären das niemand Jubelt.
Ich habe keine euphorischen Massen gesehn die Kaufland stürmen weil die auf einmal "so gut zu Aalen" sind. Ich sehe keine pompöse Fernsehwerbung oder kostspielige Ilustriertenwerbung, sondern nur einen kleinen Vermerk auf der Webseite.

#c Warum also glaubst du mir nicht und hälst es für etwas was du nicht belegen kannst?

Meine Fakten die ich mehrfach dargelegt habe sind nachzulesen. Allein du musst sie nicht glauben aber dann überzeug mich mit mit Fakten oder das mein Standpunkt falsch ist.
Und das wird schwer, genau wie ich dich nicht überzeugen kann (aber auch nicht muss). #h

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Och Ollek 

Sämtliche von Dir aufgezeigten Links verweisen auf Greenpeace ( denen ich zwar ehrenhafte Absichten, aber in keinem Falle objektive Berichterstattung unterstelle ) oder Medienberichten. Kein Link zeigt die vollständigen Ergebnisse, die Schwächen der Studien und die Risiken in der Interpretation. 

Mach Dir einfach mal die Mühe, die ICES Dokumente zu sichten und mit den daraus abgeleiteten Versionen und Ergebnissen zu vergleichen. 

Auch ICES sieht die Gefahr für die Bestände. Sie sagen aber auch ganz klar, dass dies aus dem löchrigen Datenbestand abzuleiten ist und dass man unbedingt für die Zukunft lückenlose Daten haben muß, um fundierte Aussagen treffen zu können. Sie sagen aber auch glasklar, das entscheidende Maßnahmen - so sie notwendig sein sollten - *ausschließlich* im kommerziellen Fang und im Kraftwerksbau angesiedelt sind.


Alles andere ist wirkungslos und somit reiner Aktionismus.

Ich weiß nicht, was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt. 

Abschließend will ich noch anfügen, dass Konsumverweigerung natürlich ein Druckmittel sein kann. Diese muß aber dort stattfinden, wo der Konsum der bestimmende Faktor für die wirtschaftlichkeit ist. Also für den Aal in China und Japan. 


_.........Dann entscheiden die EU-Fischereiminister über die Fangquoten für 2009. Bisher haben sie immer erlaubt, etwa vom Kabeljau mehr aus dem Meer zu holen, als Experten für gut halten._ 

Habs nicht verfolgt, glaube aber im Live-Ticker eines Fernsehsenders gelesen zu haben, dass die Fangquoten für Kabeljau um 20 % erhöht wurden. Soviel zum Thema Einfluß des Handels


----------



## Ollek (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sie sagen aber auch glasklar, das entscheidende Maßnahmen - so sie notwendig sein sollten - *ausschließlich* im kommerziellen Fang und im Kraftwerksbau angesiedelt sind.



Ich nutze es mal als Vorlage und versuche mich verständlich auszudrücken.

Der kommerzielle Fang lebt vom Handel. Der Handel lebt  aber nicht vom kommerziellen Fang bei freiwilligem Verzicht auf entsprechende Produkte.

Und wenn dieser (der Handel) plötzlich *den kommerziellen Fang* meidet bzw. die "Ware Aal" nicht mehr nachfragt wird es *den kommerziellen Fang* als solches *nicht* mehr in der Form geben. 
Und schon hat es wieder Berechtigung!

Und natürlich *und das gehört dazu* muss dann der Glassaalexport in asiatische Länder reglementiert bzw.sogar gestoppt werden. *Das ist ein weiterer Baustein* *des "Gebäudes"* genau wie die Aktion vom Kaufland.
Und natürlich müssen auch die Interessengruppen an einem Strang ziehen und es Weltweit durchsetzen...keine Frage.

Verstehst du jetzt das eine einzelne Aktion wie die vom KL nur ein Teil eines Ganzen ist was zum Schutze und Erhalt beitragen *kann* und deshalb dennoch von allergrösster Wichtigkeit ist? 
Auch wenn von vielen die Wichtigkeit einer einzelnen Aktion sofort nicht erkannt wird und dann in Frage gestellt und angezweifelt wird.

|znaika:Ich glaube das war jetzt mehr als verständlich und verbildlicht meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema, denn mehr braucht man auch eigentlich dazu nicht zu sagen.

gruss


----------



## Pinn (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt meiner langjährigen Erfahrung als Aalangler, aber auch durch lesen verschiedener Publikationen zum Thema an dem ich sehr interessiert bin. und dem ich unvoreingenommen gegenüberstehe da für mich kein Grund vorliegt dem nicht zu glauben im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Dingen die man uns erzählen will.
> 
> Einen kurzen Überblick neben den bereits im Thread genannten Links kannst du dir auch
> hier
> ...


Hallo Ollek, Du hast mich zwar nicht direkt angesprochen, aber ich gehöre auch (und nach wie vor) zu den Kritikern des Kaufland-Jubels. Wohlgemerkt nicht zu den Kritikern der Kaufland-Entscheidung, keinen Aal mehr zu verkaufen. Die geht mir eigentlich relativ locker am Allerwertesten vorbei, weil ich sie unter Marketing einordne.

Der unkritische Jubel hier im Forum über diesen Marketing-Gag von Kaufland macht mir Sorge, weil da eher Gefühle geweckt worden sind als die Bereitschaft, sich mit dem Thema sachlich und objektiv auseinanderzusetzen. Schau Dir nur mal die ersten 20 Beiträge im Trööt an...

Andererseits denke ich, AB ist nicht das Forum, wo sich solche strittigen Themen wie dieses Kaufland-Thema ohne Emotionen diskutieren lassen. Emotionen gehören hier dazu und manchmal gehen auch leider mir die Pferde durch. Ich hoffe auf Verständnis.

Admins und Mods von AB: Ich hoffe Ihr wisst wie ich das meine.Das ist keine Kritik an AB, sondern eine Feststellung.|bigeyes

Ollek, in diesem Thread vertreten wir gegensätzliche Positionen, aber da wir viel gemeinsam haben, im virtuellen und im realen Leben (wir sind nämlich beide Angler), können wir die gegensätzlichen Positionen wohl besser als kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit definieren und bewerten.

Aber das ändert nix daran, in der Sache hart weiter zu diskutieren. Ich denke Du gehörst nicht zu den Leuten, die schnell klein bei geben. Aber wenn Beharrlichkeit zu nix führt, ist es auch ein Zeichen von Lebenserfahrung, den Status quo anzuerkennen.

Das ist bei mir Beharrlichkeit:  Ich bewerte jetzt mal Deine oben zitierten Links und numeriere sie dafür von 1 - 7 von oben nach unten durch.

zu 1: Greenpeace: Aale sind PCB-belastet und nicht in Mengen zum Verzehr geeignet. Is nix Neues.

Zu 2: MV-Regio:
Aale aus Elbe, Main, Rhein und Weser sind stark mit Industriechemikalien belastet. Dies belegt eine heute von Greenpeace veröffentlichte Studie. Es geht um perfluorierte Tenside (PFTs). ist auch bekannt.

zu 3: Typische Pressemitteilung der Präsidentschaft der EU ohne konkrete Information. Horst Seehofer will Aalbestände "auffüllen" lassen. Für uns Angler oder Berufsfischer, frage ich mich?

zu 4: Schwedenforum: Aal Fisch des Jahres - Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Programm.

Letzteres wissen wir mittlerweile, aber wird Blödsinn durch Wiederholung sinniger?

zu 5: Fischereiverein Hannover eV: Die Seiten kann ich größtenteils unterschreiben, aber eigentlich sagen sie nix Neues.

zu 6: Die Info mit der Herpesinfektion der Aale ist interessant. 

zu 7: Norma und Kaufland bekommen Fleißkärtchen von Greenpeace. Irgenwoher kenn ich das... 

Ich finde es klasse, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast, Links zum Thema zu sammeln. Aber Du verstehst sicher auch, dass mich diese Links in keiner Weise von den Kaufland-Aktivitäten überzeugen können. Die verschleiern teilweise den Blick für Realitäten und fördern eventuell ein gutes Gewissen, wo es nicht angebracht ist. 

Ein gutes Gewissen ist ein moralisch-ethischer Zustand, durch den man die Realität vielleicht zu verklärt sieht. Aber jetzt werde ich bestimmt zu philosophisch und höre auf.

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn wir mal gemeinsam ein Bier trinken.|wavey:

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pinn (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Aspekt wurde hier aber noch gar nicht angesprochen. Ich muss mich wiederholen: Südlich der europäischen Hauptwasserscheide incl. dem gesamten Donaueinzugsgebiet war der Aal nicht heimisch. In den letzten Jahrzehnten wurden Abermillionen Glasaale besetzt. Jeder dieser Aale macht sich zwar in der Räuchertonne sehr gut, ist aber dem Fortpflanzungszyklus von vornherein entzogen, da er nicht das schwarze Meer durchschwimmt.


Vielleicht sollte man ihn auf den RMD hinweisen?
Duck und wech, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Zunächst mal muß man feststellen, dass hier zwar hart und kontrovers, aber doch fair diskutiert wird. 
Es wäre ja auch sehr seltsam, wenn jemand seinen - vielleicht über Jahre erarbeiteten - Standpunkt so mirnicht dirnichts aufgibt.
In so fern schätze ich die hartnäckigkeit mit der hier diskutiert wird. Und grade von Jan und Ollek finde ich es toll, wie sie Ihren Standpunkt vertreten, auch wenn ich diesen in vielen Bereichen nicht unbedingt teile.|rolleyes
Auch darf man nicht vergessen, dass hier sicher viele einfach nur mitlesen und vielleicht dadurch anfangen, sich ernsthafte eigene Gedanken zu machen. In welche Richtung auch immer.



Ollek,

ja, der komerzielle Fang lebt vom Handel, keine Frage.
Der Deutsche Handel bezieht seinen Aal inzwischen zu einem großen Teil, vielleicht sogar überwiegend, aus der Aquakultur. Da hab ich keine genauen Zahlen für. 
Diese wiederum bekommen Ihre Jungaale ebenfalls aus der Glasaalfischerei. Heißt, aus der Fangmenge der Glasaale wird ein Teil für die Aquakultur abgestellt. Verzichtet der Handel komplett auf Aal, geht der Absatz der Aquakulturen zurück. Diese kaufen in der Folge weniger Jungaale.
Das führt aber nicht dazu, dass weniger Glasaale gefangen werden, sondern lediglich dass diese statt in die Aquakultur in die asiatischen Kochtöpfe wandert. 
Und wieder verpufft eine Maßnahme wirkungslos. 

Weder der Fischer, noch das asiatische Leckermaul lassen sich davon beeinflussen. 

Wo der Handel möglicherweise Einfluß nehmen könnte, und was ich für durchaus diskussionswürdig halte, wäre eine andere Maßnahme. 

Die Glasaalfischer leben nicht vom Aalfang alleine, denn das ist ein Saisongeschäft. Mit sicher viel Aufwand sollte es möglich sein, die Fischereibetriebe zu zertifizieren. Will heißen, man meidet generell alle Produkte von Fischern, die Glasaal fangen. Der Handel könnte beim Einkauf darauf bestehen, nur noch Meerestiere aus " Glasaalfangfreien " Betrieben zu kaufen. So etwas in dieser Art gibt es bereits in vielen Bereichen der Wirtschaft. 
Ich gebe aber zu, zu wenig von den Handelsstrukturen der Lebensmittelbranche zu kennen, um die tatsächliche Umsetzbarkeit abschätzen zu können. 
Auch könnte aus dem Subventionensäckel der EU hier sicher maßgebend beigetragen werden.


----------



## Janbr (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Morgen Ralle24,

Bei deinem letzten Denkansatz gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Solche Aktionen gibt es immer wieder (Tropenholzfreiebetriebe, Tiermehlfreiemast....) Das Problem wird aber sein, es muss ja weiterhin den Glasaalfang geben um die Aquakulturen zu versorgen. Man müsste also evtl. die Aquakulturen zertifizieren, wenn sie Ihren Glasaal selbst fangen um ihn dann zu "mästen". Denn es wird natürlich schwer, einem Fischer nachzuweisen ob er nun den Glasaal an eine Aquakultur oder an das Chinarestaurant verkauft hat. Ich denke hier auch, dass es zumindest keine Subventionen aus öffentlichen Töpfen mehr geben sollte, für Betriebe die Glasaalfang für den Kochtopf betreiben. Aber auch hier zählt es meiner Meinung nach öffentliches Interesse zu wecken um damit Druck aufzubauen. Und hier schliesst sich mein Kreis, um öffentliches Interesse zu wecken sind Aktionen wie die vom KL alle mal gut (schliesslich sind auch wir Öffentlichkeit und wir diskutieren seit ein paar Tagen #6) 

Dein Gedankengang zum Einstieg kann ich nicht nachvollziehen:


> ja, der komerzielle Fang lebt vom Handel, keine Frage.
> Der Deutsche Handel bezieht seinen Aal inzwischen zu einem großen Teil, vielleicht sogar überwiegend, aus der Aquakultur. Da hab ich keine genauen Zahlen für.
> Diese wiederum bekommen Ihre Jungaale ebenfalls aus der Glasaalfischerei. Heißt, aus der Fangmenge der Glasaale wird ein Teil für die Aquakultur abgestellt. Verzichtet der Handel komplett auf Aal, geht der Absatz der Aquakulturen zurück. Diese kaufen in der Folge weniger Jungaale.
> Das führt aber nicht dazu, dass weniger Glasaale gefangen werden, sondern lediglich dass diese statt in die Aquakultur in die asiatischen Kochtöpfe wandert.


 
Erstens würde das nur funktionieren, wenn derzeit die Nachfrage nach Glasaal grösser wäre als das Angebot. Dafür habe ich keine Belege gefunden.

Zweitens ist die Argumentation natürlich brandgefährlich, weil sie im Umkehschluss natürlich wieder bedeutet dass dieser Kreislauf einfach Schicksal ist, unabwendbar. D.h. wir sollten wieder mehr Tropenholzmöbel kaufen, da sonst die Regenwälder nicht für's Holz, sondern für die Viehzucht oder Ananasplantagen abgeholzt werden und dass mit Brandrodung. Also ist das Abholzen für die Holzgewinnung noch das kleinere Übel. Wird kein Glasaal mehr für den Suppentopf gefangen, landet er in der Aquakultur und später in der Räuchertonne. Das klingt für mich etwas wie: fight for peace is like fucking for virginity. 

Gibt es eigentlich, zumindest in der EU, eine festgelegte Fangquote für Aal? Ich hab dazu leider nichts gefunden. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Janbr schrieb:


> Morgen Ralle24,
> 
> Bei deinem letzten Denkansatz gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Solche Aktionen gibt es immer wieder (Tropenholzfreiebetriebe, Tiermehlfreiemast....) Das Problem wird aber sein, es muss ja weiterhin den Glasaalfang geben um die Aquakulturen zu versorgen. Man müsste also evtl. die Aquakulturen zertifizieren, wenn sie Ihren Glasaal selbst fangen um ihn dann zu "mästen". Denn es wird natürlich schwer, einem Fischer nachzuweisen ob er nun den Glasaal an eine Aquakultur oder an das Chinarestaurant verkauft hat. Ich denke hier auch, dass es zumindest keine Subventionen aus öffentlichen Töpfen mehr geben sollte, für Betriebe die Glasaalfang für den Kochtopf betreiben. Aber auch hier zählt es meiner Meinung nach öffentliches Interesse zu wecken um damit Druck aufzubauen. Und hier schliesst sich mein Kreis, um öffentliches Interesse zu wecken sind Aktionen wie die vom KL alle mal gut (schliesslich sind auch wir Öffentlichkeit und wir diskutieren seit ein paar Tagen #6)
> 
> ...


 

http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite437.htm

Auf die schnelle ( Weihnachstverpflegungskäufe stehen an (( Ogottogott )) ) ein Link dazu. Unten auf der Seite findest Du ein pdf Dokument der EU- Aalverordnung.


----------



## Ollek (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ Pinn
Die Links hab ich recht schnell gefunden da dieses Problem (wenn es denn eins ist) ein relativ Bekanntes undOffensichtliches ist und man bei Google nicht lange suchen muss bis man entsprechende Antwort findet.
Im Gegensatz zum Verbleib des Bernsteinzimmers was ich immernoch verzweifelt suche bei Google 



Pinn schrieb:


> Würde mich auch freuen, wenn wir mal gemeinsam ein Bier trinken.
> Gruß, Werner


Na aber gern doch#g


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Verzichtet der Handel komplett auf Aal, geht der Absatz der Aquakulturen zurück. Diese kaufen in der Folge weniger Jungaale.
> Das führt aber nicht dazu, dass weniger Glasaale gefangen werden, sondern lediglich dass diese statt in die Aquakultur in die asiatischen Kochtöpfe wandert.
> Und wieder verpufft eine Maßnahme wirkungslos.




|kopfkrat Da war doch was...



Ollek schrieb:


> Und natürlich *und das gehört dazu* muss dann der Glassaalexport in asiatische Länder reglementiert bzw.sogar gestoppt werden. *Das ist ein weiterer Baustein* *des "Gebäudes"* genau wie die Aktion vom Kaufland.
> Und natürlich müssen auch die Interessengruppen an einem Strang ziehen und es Weltweit durchsetzen...keine Frage.



 Hab ich alles schon mit einkalkuliert bei meiner Betrachtungsweise.

Dennoch ist die Aktion *ein (1)* Zeichen....nicht mehr nicht weniger.
*Und Zeichen können oftmals grosse weltweite Wirkung haben weshalb sie so wichtig sind!*

Und noch einmal, die Aktion ist nur ein Baustein eines Ganzen.

Und solche Aktionen sollten nicht nur beim Handel aufhören, sondern auch beim Verbraucher anfangen.

Denn wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast kann man sich seinen Fisch aus zertifizierten Quellen besorgen die entsprechende Auflagen erfüllen. Der Verzicht auf Fisch von A**i Teng****an und Co. wäre auf aktueller Greenpeace Studie schon ein wirksamer Schritt in die richtige Richtung wenn *alle* mitziehen würden. (nicht nur des Aals wegen)

Und schon wird der nächste "Stein" angereiht.

@ Ralle und Pinn
So seh ich das weshalb ich solche Aktionen grade auch als Angler positiv werte. Ich hinterfrage *da* nicht wie bei der GEZ oder anderen "Geldaktionen" da ich hier zur Interessengruppe der Angler gehöre.

(wäre ich deutscher Schauspieler hätt ich die GEZ *nicht* in Frage gestellt) 

So denn allen n schönes und besinnliches Fest.

PS
Ich muss in ein paar Stunden wieder den Weihnachtsollek miemen....:c das wird wieder n Grauss. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Schöne Bescherung|gr:

Ich war heut nach einigen Tagen mal wieder im Tal ( das Wort T a l wird vom Glossary nicht akzeptiert, ist mir aber jetzt auch egal ), dass mit der zu mähenden Wiese.

Der Weg dorthin ist, nein war, so an die 2-3m breit und führt am Naturschutzgebiet vorbei und auch hindurch. Nun hat man wohl kurz vor Weihnachten begonnen, an der einen Hangseite die nicht zum Naturschutzgebiet zählt, Holz einzuschlagen. Mächtige Fichten bis ca. 80 cm Stammdurchmesser. Alles Langholz.
Um die geschlagenen Stämme direkt per LKW vom Holzeinschlag abtransportieren zu können, hat man kurzerhand den Weg mit einer Planierraupe auf 5 Meter verbreitert und auch gleich einen Wendeplatz mitten im Naturschutzgebiet angelegt.
Wir haben vor Jahren dort rote Waldameisen umgesiedelt, die von einer Baustelle weg mussten. Vier eigenständige Kolonien hatten sich daraus entwickelt. Natürlich am Wegrand, denn das ist der ideale Platz. Alle vier sind jetzt eingeebnet. Kaputt.
Der gesamte Wegesrand und die Böschung war Magerboden mit vielen seltenen Pflanzen. Alles weggeschoben. Auch eine Kolonie mit grünen Orchideen, die Art hatte ich noch gar nicht bestimmt. Muß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Natürlich werd ich am Samstag Anzeige erstatten. Und die wird, wie so oft, wegen Geringfügigkeit oder gegen Zahlung einer geringen Geldbuße eingestellt. Der Weg wird dann sicher praktischerweise auf seiner neuen Breite geschottert. Sieht ja sauberer aus. 

Frust ? Ja, und was für einen. Kaufland ? Aale ? Wozu ????


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ralle, 
was für ein frust.
wir mähen trotzdem.
der 'rückbau' des weges (die breite) sollte doch aber zu erreichen sein, oder?
mit'm BUND verstehst du dich doch bestimmt.
schöne bescherung


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Jose schrieb:


> wir mähen trotzdem.
> 
> schöne bescherung



Auf jeden Fall.. Ralle, Kopf hoch!

Grüße,
Karol


----------



## Ollek (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

#d tut mir auch leid was da passiert ist.



> Aale ? Wozu ????



das eine hat aber mit dem andern......


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ralle:

übel, was da passiert ist. In solchen Momenten hoffe ich dann doch, dass an der Reinkarnationslehre was dran ist. Mögen sie alle Würmer werden....

Es ist ja aber auch schlimm. Wenn ich mitansehen muss, wie sich die Industriegebiete immer weiter ins Land fressen. Wie soll das in 50 Jahren aussehen? Aber das interessiert nicht. Interveniert man, kommt sofort der Verweis auf die Arbeitsplätze und den "Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland" im allgemeinen. Traurig.

Wir hatten bei uns bis vor ein paar Jahren die sogennanten "Krautgärten". Im Prinzip ein großer Acker, unterteilt in viele kleine Parzellen, wo Leute Gartenbau betrieben. Nix ökologisch bedeutendes, aber schön anzusehen und irgendwie einmalig in der Umgebung. Dann wurde ein neues Industriegebiet geplant. Zwei oder Drei Starrsinnige wollten nicht verkaufen - und wurden, wie heißt es so schön, umgehend zwangsenteignet. Zum Wohle des Allgemeinwesens, heißt glaube ich die Begründung. 

Das Allgemeinwesen kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Letztlich geht es nur darum, dass die große Maschinerie reibungslos funktioniert. Leider droht man ob dieses Gigantismus in Ohnmacht zu fallen. War das jetzt zu politisch? Wenn ja, bitte um stilles Edit, wenn nein, auch gut. 
Lass dir die Feiertage nicht versauen, Ralle, auch wenn man im Angesicht eines solchen Frevels nur noch Sarkasmus hervorbringt. Kopf hoch!


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Jose schrieb:


> @ralle,
> was für ein frust.
> wir mähen trotzdem.
> der 'rückbau' des weges (die breite) sollte doch aber zu erreichen sein, oder?
> ...


 

Mähen Ja, BUND oder andere Naturschutzvereine Nein. Und das hat gute Gründe. Der beste Weg ist direkt an die Behörden. 


Was har das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ? Gar nix und jede Menge. 

Dem Aal ist es natürlich vollkommen wurscht, was da passiert ist. Es gibt keinen dierekten Zusammenhang. Es zeigt aber die absolute Ignoranz der Mehrheit der Menschen, den fehlenden Willen sich auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Ich unterstelle den Holzarbeitern noch nicht mal böse Absicht. Die waren sich vermutlich nicht mal bewusst, was sie da zerstören. Und das ist das eigentlich beängstigende daran. Und da ziehe ich nun die Parallelen zu den Aalen und jedweden anderen Belangen des Naturschutzes. Es sind immer nur winzige Minderheiten, die sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema befassen. Ob Aal, Bär, Wal oder Ameise. 

Aber ich denke das driftet hier zu sehr off topic.
Vielleicht mach ich mal ne IG zu dem Thema auf.


----------



## Ollek (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich werd ich am Samstag Anzeige erstatten. Und die wird, wie so oft, wegen Geringfügigkeit oder gegen Zahlung einer geringen Geldbuße eingestellt.



 Bringen wirds nichts, aber die *"Aktion setzt Zeichen*" auch wenn du dir dessen im Vorfeld im Klaren bist das es nichts (oder nicht viel) bringt.

-------------weshalb es dennoch wichtig ist!-----------


Und andere ( die die es verbockt haben) werden diese Anzeige("die Aktion")von dir als reinen Eigennutz oder Selbstbeweihräucherung (Marketing) ansehen....mit stillen Argumenten wie "kuck mal die Naturschützer wollen sich wieder Feiern lassen"

Und schon sind wir wieder on Topic

PS: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ich habe ein Zeichen gesetzt:g

Grad bei der Polizei angerufen und den Sachverhalt geschildert. Ich kann gar keine Anzeige erstatten. Das kann nur die Behörde oder der Eigentümer ( das ist der, der die Schäden verursacht hat|supergri). Ich kann nur den Vorfall als Zeuge im Rahmen meiner Bürgerpflicht melden. Was ich somit getan habe, was aber nicht polizeilich dokumentiert wird.
Die Behörde ist zwischen den Tagen nicht besetzt, die Waldarbeiter sind möglicherweise morgen schon wieder am Werk. 
Mein Einwand, dass man dort weitere Schäden verhüten möge wurde damit abgewiesen, dass ja erst mal festgestellt werden muß, ob überhaupt Schäden entstanden sind ( ich kann ja viel behaupten ), und ob die Waldarbeiter nicht gar eine behördliche Genehmigung haben. Irgendwas absperren um bis zur Klärung des Sachverhalts vor der Zerstörung zu bewahren ist rechtswidrig, wurde mir erklärt. #6#6


----------



## hoppa.7 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

find ich gut super sache daumen hoch.


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ralle,
das ist doch das allerübelste an allem, diese ohnmacht gegen die dickfelligkeit. ob verwaltung, mitbürger, kollegen.

wie lange hat es gedauert, bis die verbandsklage zugelassen wurde, wie lange wird es noch dauern, bis unsere 'oberen' unter schutz des allgemeinwohls nicht nur geldwertes verstehen.

also doch zum BUND, selbst die trägste, 'verdrehteste gutmensch'vereinigung ist auf unserer seite, auf der anderen die nicht zuständigen, nicht kompetenten (inkompetenten?) verwaltungen.

du hast gesagt, zurück zum thema, "aal aus dem sortiment", hast recht, versteh das hier als sanfte überleitung dazu:

auch wenn es keine aale mehr zu fangen geben wird, wir werden uns erinnern, wie aalglatt 'die da oben' sind (veganer würden jetzt wohl das beispiel von dem an die wand zu nagelnden pudding bemühen) und wie unsere vertreter sich bei einfach klaren fragen winden: 
ein aal am haken ist nix dagegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Jose, sämtliche Geschäftsstellen des BUND sind bis 5.1. geschlossen. ;+
Naturschutz findet nur an Werktagen zwischen 9.00h und 17.00h statt. 
Ich werd morgen persönlich bei der Polizei auftauchen. Ich lass mich so nicht abspeisen.


----------



## duck_68 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Versuche doch mal die Presse dafür zu interessieren "Holzeinschlag im Naturschutzgebiet mit seinen Folgen" oder so ähnlich - das geht noch vor dem 5.1.


----------



## Ollek (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jose, sämtliche Geschäftsstellen des BUND sind bis 5.1. geschlossen. ;+
> Naturschutz findet nur an Werktagen zwischen 9.00h und 17.00h statt.
> Ich werd morgen persönlich bei der Polizei auftauchen. Ich lass mich so nicht abspeisen.



 kannste nichma n Foto reinsetzen wie es jetzt aussieht. Würd mich mal interessieren. (evtl. in nem anderen Thread)


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

@ralle,
nu halt mich nicht für'n vertreter, der sauerbier andienen will. 
für BUND und NABU hab ich  schon mal gearbeitet und kenn die  als 'multiplikatoren'.

jetzt ist (unbezahlte?) weihnachts/neujahrspause.
muss sein. 
schlage ich beim nächsten mal auch der feuerwehr vor...

echt, haben die keine stallwache, keine notrufnummer?
ich dachte immer, die wären nicht nur für die 'große linie' da sondern auch als  'aktuell-kummerkasten'. 
betrübt mich sehr.

für fröhliche blockade-aktionen sind wir wohl schon zu alt und (p)glatt gemacht - aber wenn ich deine berichte lese über 'wie-es-so-geht', dann fallen mir alte sätze ein wie 
"es gibt nix gutes ausser man tut es', 
'wer sich nicht wehrt lebt verkehrt' und 
'legal, illegal, sch...egal'.

und die scheinen heute noch geltung zu haben.
mehr und deutlicheres spar ich mir und dem AB, ich sag nur §129


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Also, ich werd jetzt mal ne IG ins Leben rufen, auch um das Forum nicht zu sehr damit zu belasten und off topic einzudämmen. Fotos mach ich morgen.
Wie es bisher aussah, dazu einige Bilder in meinem Album.
Allerdings sind grade die jetzt am stärksten beschädigten Flächen nicht zu sehen. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=88


----------



## gründler (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Sorry für OT

Der Deutsche und seine Gesetze,man kann sich zur Not ja immer auf unsere tollen Gesetze berufen.Und wenn mal wieder ******* gebaut wird in der höheren liga dann beruft sich xxxx vom Amt Behörde Verein xxxx eben auf diesen Gesetzestext.





*Stgb § 20  Schuldunfähigkeit wegen seelischer Störungen* 
   Ohne Schuld handelt, wer bei Begehung der Tat wegen einer krankhaften seelischen Störung, wegen einer tiefgreifenden Bewußtseinsstörung oder wegen Schwachsinns oder einer schweren anderen seelischen Abartigkeit unfähig ist, das Unrecht der Tat einzusehen oder nach dieser Einsicht zu handeln. 

In diesem Sinne Frohe Ostern!
lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Hab noch´n Bild von vorher gefunden. Zeigt den Wegrand, der jetzt bis an die Böschung wegrasiert ist. Die Herkulesstauden hab ich dieses Jahr noch ausgegraben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

So, die IG ist erstellt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=89&gmid=7349#gmessage7349

Dann lasst uns hier nur noch über den Aal schreiben, alles weitere - und gerne auch andere Themen zum Thema - in der IG


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

ich gehör sicher zur freude & eierkuchen-fraktion, dass mit dem 'frieden' nur bedingt, weil eher skeptisch.

dennoch - vielleicht bewirkt dieser frevel doch noch etwas gutes, nämlich eindeutige restriktionen für 'dein kleines tal'.

zuversicht hab ich da nicht so - hoffnung aber immer.

wie machen wir da tröötmäßig weiter, ohne immer weiter  von den aalen abzudriften?
haste da ne idee, 'mein mod'?


ps: aah, wieder mal 'einen' zu spät


----------



## Doanaplantscha (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ich schmökere in letzter Zeit in alten Büchern über Fischarten in deutschen Gewässern und habe über den Aal in der Ausgabe "Einheimisch Fische" von Dr Floericke aus dem Jahr 1913 folgendes gefunden:

Die Glasaale begeben sich nun auf die Wanderschaft. Zu Milliarden finden sie sich an geeigneten Plätzen ein....
Hier machen sie zum ersten Male unwillkommene Bekanntschaft mit dem Menschen, der nur mit dem Kätscher aus diesem lebenden Strome zu schöpfen braucht um Millionen junger Fischleben zu vernichten und sich selbst einen flüchtigen Gaumenkitzel zu bereiten.....
man hört pro Fischer und Nacht nicht selten 500 Pfund und mehr.... Entgegenstehende Hindernisse in Form von Wasserfällen oder Wehren überwinden die kaum bindfadendicken, schwächlichen Fischchen mit erstaunenswerter Rücksichtslosigkeit..... 
In besonders raffinierter und geschickter Weise haben schon seit alten Zeiten italienische Fischer in dem südlichen Podelta ein großartiges System von Schleusen und Kanälen angelegt, das die eintretende Aalwanderung durch Beeinflußung mit Licht in die Becken gelockt wird. Die jungen Aale entwickeln sich und liefern jahraus jahrein durchschnittlich 5 Millionen Pfund vorzügliches Aalfleisch, ein guter Teil wandert sogar in die Räuchereien Norddeutschlands. Denn hier wird der schmackhafte Fisch leider immer seltener, besonders im Ostseegebiet...überdies ist man gerade in Westpreußen vielfach so töricht gewesen, die Abflüße der Seen durch Dämme zu sperren und so den Aalen die Rückwanderung unmöglich zu machen.

Ich finde es zeigt das selbst vor fast 100 Jahren die Fische bereits mit Gewässerverunreinigung und Verbauung zu kämpfen hatten und auch die Fischerei ging nicht gerade zimperlich mit ihnen um.


----------



## Koalano1 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Ich glaub, hier ist´s am besten aufgehoben.
So, bei uns in der Zeitung war am We auch eine Anzeige von Lidl, in dem das Unternehmen bekannt gegeben hat, dass es ab sofort keine Aale mehr verkauft! 
Hier ist mal ein Bericht

http://www.dk-online.de/Nachrichten/Archiv/index.csp?artikel=5448313
Hab leider nicht die Anzeige im Web gefunden, aber vielleicht scan ich sie noch ein und stelle sie online.
Ehrlich gesagt, ich war ganz schön Überascht als ich es gelesen habe! Aber eine gute Sache!!!


----------



## Parasol (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Hallo,

wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen zu diesem Thema sind zeigt ein Artikel in einem Kundenmagazin des EDEKA Kupsch-Marktes in Marktheidenfeld.

Darin ist folgender Artikel gedruckt:

_*Essen Sie Aal, damit er nicht ausstirbt!*
Es klingt paradox: Essen Sie Aal damit er nicht ausstirbt! Die Europäische Union hat nämlich für die Wiederauffüllung des Aalbestandes neue Rahmenbedingungen festgelegt, nach denen 35% des Glasaalfanges - mit jährlicher Quoten-Erhöhung von 5% - als Besatzaale in Flüssen und Seen auszusetzen sind. Um sie kontrolliert zu füttern und aufzuziehen. So haben die kleinen Glasaale nämlich optimale Überlebenschancen: Vorgefarmte Aale überleben in freier Wildbahn zu 80-95%, statt 2-3%. Finanziert werden diese Maßnahmen von Produzenten, Farmern, Fischern und Anglern mit den Ländern und der EU. Durch einen Konsumverzuicht würden also deutlich weniger Gelder für den Besatz zur Verfügung stehen._


----------



## Klinke (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

_*Essen Sie Aal, damit er nicht ausstirbt!
*Es klingt paradox: Essen Sie Aal damit er nicht ausstirbt! Die Europäische Union hat nämlich für die Wiederauffüllung des Aalbestandes neue Rahmenbedingungen festgelegt, nach denen 35% des Glasaalfanges - mit jährlicher Quoten-Erhöhung von 5% - als Besatzaale in Flüssen und Seen auszusetzen sind. Um sie kontrolliert zu füttern und aufzuziehen. So haben die kleinen Glasaale nämlich optimale Überlebenschancen: Vorgefarmte Aale überleben in freier Wildbahn zu 80-95%, statt 2-3%. Finanziert werden diese Maßnahmen von Produzenten, Farmern, Fischern und Anglern mit den Ländern und der EU. Durch einen Konsumverzuicht würden also deutlich weniger Gelder für den Besatz zur Verfügung stehen._ 

was für ein schwachfug, weniger glasaale fangen tun die sowieso nicht, mehr auch nicht. die quoten schöpfen die immer aus. davon 35% bleiben 35%, ob mit gekauftem aal hier bei uns oder ohne. finanzieren sollten das diejenigen die die kerlchen abfangen, nicht die paar fischer, nicht die paar angler..., oder lieber die japaner, die die kerle wie nudeln verspeisen #q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Und was nutzt es denn Aalen kontrolliert abzuwachsen - wenn sei anschließend kontrolliert gehäckselt werden?!?

Nix grüner Strom an Wasserkraftanlagen - der Strom von dort ist blutrot! :r
Sieht halt nur keiner...
Wenn unter Windkrafträdern soviel tote Vögel lägen, wie hinter den zahllosen Kraftwerksturbinen rauskommen - kein Mensch würde mehr Windräder fördern. :v


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



foolishfarmer schrieb:


> nix grüner strom an wasserkraftanlagen - der strom von dort ist blutrot! :r
> sieht halt nur keiner...
> Wenn unter windkrafträdern soviel tote vögel lägen, wie hinter den zahllosen kraftwerksturbinen rauskommen - kein mensch würde mehr windräder fördern. :v


 

#6 #6 #6 richtig ! ! !


----------



## Deichkind17 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

hallo ich habe mich hier nun durchgelesen.
das große problem ist das die glasaale zu Hauff gefangen werden. und das sollte man verbieten. aber sie werden bei uns anglern anfangen.


----------



## luxotto (28. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*

Hallo lest doch mal "Aal in Not", dann findet Ihr schnell die Ursachen und hier muß sich etwas tun. Lutz


----------



## Knispel (28. April 2012)

*AW: Kaufland nimmt Aal aus dem Sortiment!*



luxotto schrieb:


> Hallo lest doch mal "Aal in Not", dann findet Ihr schnell die Ursachen und hier muß sich etwas tun. Lutz


 
Naja, vom letzten Eintrag der schon ein paar Jahre alt ist ( 7.12.2009 ) hat sich einiges getan, nur in den Köpfen mancher Angler und anderer "Aalfänger" nicht. Sogar einige Landesregierungen haben bereits ( oh Wunder ) reagiert.


----------

